# [Epic] The Mirror of Days (Updated!)



## Dark Eternal (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm a highly experienced player / somewhat experienced DM, who is new to the EnWorld boards.  I've been shopping around for an Epic PbP game with an opening, but the more I've thought about it, the more I've thought about just throwing my hat into the ring and offering to DM one.  

At the moment, I'm just looking to see what kind of response this gets.  If there's enough interest to warrent going forward (read as, at least 3-4 people who reply and are looking to get into the game), then I'll provide more information at that time.

Feel free to ask questions - the more the better!   I'll answer everything that I can.


----------



## Rino (Mar 14, 2003)

this is going to be my first epic contact. i'll bite

do you have any problems with templates en PrCs?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 14, 2003)

Yes, I am interested.

The ovious questions are what level and which books?


----------



## Rino (Mar 14, 2003)

damn forgot to ask that, thnx


----------



## Arknath (Mar 14, 2003)

I'll be a player or a cohort...either is fine...but if someone doesn't get in because of me, accept them as I am already in two epic games...


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

Look, Ma - I've got players! 

Ok, in order of appearance:

I do not have any _general_ problems with templates or prestige classes; there are, of course, certain exceptions.  See the following answer for guidelines... 

Regarding books:  My library is relatively limited, but our Senior Dungeon Master has a massive number of resources.  With that in mind, I'm prepared to work with material from any WotC-published source as of February of this year, and I may be able to accomodate other resources as well... if you want to use material from a 3rd party publisher, just ask.  If I've got the source in question and am willing to allow it, then you're good to go. 

Regarding level:  I haven't actually run an Epic game yet (due to all available time slots in our rp group being currently occupied), but I have done some one-on-one experimenting and npc building using the material, and I have a number of potential adventure ideas ready to go.  So I don't have any basis to pick an ideal starting level on, but I'm set up to accomodate a wide range of level pc's.  Discuss amongst yourselves what you'd like to play, within the range of 21 - 55th level, and we'll go with whatever you agree on.


Other information of note:
I generally tend to run high-energy, high stakes games with as many layers of complexity as I can keep track of.  I _really_ try to be flexible, however, and take my cue from the players as to what kind of game they're most interested in.  Since all of my ideas are in a state of flux right now, feel free to use this thread to discuss what type of game elements you best enjoy.  If you already have Epic gaming experience, then your input is particularly welcome (  ).  

Also, one of my strong habits as a DM is a heavy fascination with incorporating character background into current plot themes... since Epic level characters should have a great deal of personal background, I would ask that all who end up playing take what time they can spare to work with me (and one another, if you are all so inclined) in creating a rich history that I can build a good character-driven story line from.

Arknath:  Pleasure to meet you!  I'd be happy to have you on board, but I quite appreciate your willingness to share the fun.  I'll keep an eye on my potential player count, and include you if I can (which I hope I should be able to do).

o' Skoteinos, Rino - Glad to meet you, and welcome onboard!  Hope what I've got here helps... any other questions?


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 15, 2003)

Do you allow ECL races and if so what ECL values to use? 

ELH ones ? MM2 ones ? DMG ones ? Monsters of Faerun ones ? FRCS ones ? Savage Species ones ? For the most part these sources are rather incompatable ELH ones are low compared to MM2 which is low compared to Savage Species the DMG and Monsters of Faerun have numerous conflicting ECLs for the same races.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh yeah, this is an expression of interest if you'll have me.


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2003)

I wish to toss my hat in as a player this time


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2003)

Interested as well.

Keia


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

*twitch* *twitch*

Any room?

*twitch* *twitch*


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Do you allow ECL races and if so what ECL values to use?
> 
> ELH ones ? MM2 ones ? DMG ones ? Monsters of Faerun ones ? FRCS ones ? Savage Species ones ? For the most part these sources are rather incompatable ELH ones are low compared to MM2 which is low compared to Savage Species the DMG and Monsters of Faerun have numerous conflicting ECLs for the same races. *




Very good question.  I do allow ECL races, although I generally tend to prefer that exotic races not outnumber core races in any given party.  I am, however, almost always willing to make exceptions for the sake of a good character.  

Of the resources you mentioned, I've had the chance to study in detail all except the Monsters of Faerun and the FRCS; although I do have access to these, I've never really examined either closely.

Of the others, I am most in agreement with Savage Species, so I would suggest using it as a primary resource for exotic race selection. 

And, I'd be more than happy to have you.  


I'd also be glad to have Calim, Keia, and electric-ant on board.  A pleasure to meet you all!  



I will want to call my limit for main characters right there, I think... seven is just about a perfect number for me.  *wicked grin*
I'll allow one more main character, assuming Arknath is still willing to move from a main character slot into a cohort position (which I will assume, unless I hear otherwise).

Depending on the character submissions I receive, I may very well have openings for other cohorts, of course, as well as wanting to have a list of replacements who can join in the event of losing one or more main characters.

Anyone who would be willing to go onto a replacements waiting list, or be considered for a cohort position, please post and inform me of such.  

Otherwise, my starting roster's going to look like this:

Main Players
Rino
'o Skoteinos
Kalanyr
Calim
Keia
electric-ant
Arknath

Cohort Players
Recruiting


Ok, those of you who have Main Character positions:  we need to decide on a number of factors, yet.  I'd like everyone to have a say in determining the level and style of the game, so everyone throw in your two cents worth, even if it's nothing more detailed than "whatever."  

The setting will be unique; consider it to be a generic world, with whatever potential modifications and alterations are necessary to accommodate the character concepts that you all provide.  The only things set in stone regarding setting at this point are: 

1:  It is a Prime material world, using standard D&D cosmology.  

2:  It's very large, with massive potential for diversity.  Any race, class, or prestige class from the WotC products (and quite possibly a large number of 3rd party publisher products, as well) can be accomodated.  Somehow.  Details can be worked out as we go.

3:  There's no cap on level in this setting, although there _*are*_ prerequisites for attaining Epic level.  It's not simply a case of gaining enough xp to reach 21st level and then training for a while.  Some kind of process is required to make the transition; all Epic characters should allow for this in the character backgrounds.  Details can be worked out either in mass amongst yourselves (and me, of course) or on a case by case basis for each character, as you all prefer.

4:  As a result of number 3 above, there _will_ be things your characters (no matter what starting level we choose) simply don't know about the world.  The highest movers and shakers in the setting are very deeply hidden in shadows that not even your characters will have been able to fully penetrate.  You may, of course, have your suspicions.  Feel free to improvise as you see fit.

And, finally, 5:  The previous two points not withstanding, your characters will be amongst the most powerful beings in the world.  This may be either a very large group, or a very small one, depending largely on the starting level.  But design your character concepts with this point in mind.

All of that said, your characters won't necessarily be confined to this world.  If you decide en masse that you want to concentrate the game largely on extraplanar affairs, then that's cool.  But barring deliberate change of focus through your input, most of the focus will likely be on the Prime Material (if not exclusively your native corner of it...  ;P ).

Ok, I'm putting a cork in it for now.  Those of you I've ensnared... er, that is, _heard from_ already, let me know what ideas you're thinking of.  Those who haven't posted yet, but are interested, post here and we'll see if we can't find some way to work you in.

Thanks, and thanks!


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 15, 2003)

Hmm, I have an idea but I need to check a couple of things with you. 

What ECL is the Paragon Template (assuming you even allow it) or Divine Rank 0 if you allow it ? I assume DR >0 is probably not gonna be allowed due to Alter Reality and similar powers.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

For level, I don't have a huge preference, but since the game I'm running is 26th, I'd like something in the range of 30-34. Past about that gets really ridiculous, since any plot can be broken with the right epic spell and combat turns into an initiative contest to see whoever gets off their uber-extended time-stop followed by a chain of uber-nukes before the other guy.

For style...hmm.....I'd like something along the lines of a novel like the Raymond Feist's later novels, if you've ever read them. Gobs upon gobs of character dialogue, but an equal amount of action and hack-and-slash. A general atmosphere like in the Hall of Worlds (from Raymond Feist; it might be the Hall of Doors, I can't remember) would be fun - dozens of very powerful individuals, who all know each other and are all working at cross-purposes - sort of an elite club. I'm also leaning towards an extraplanar campaign, though if not that would be fine as well.



> There's no cap on level in this setting, although there are prerequisites for attaining Epic level. It's not simply a case of gaining enough xp to reach 21st level and then training for a while. Some kind of process is required to make the transition; all Epic characters should allow for this in the character backgrounds. Details can be worked out either in mass amongst yourselves (and me, of course) or on a case by case basis for each character, as you all prefer.




By 'process,' do you mean something similar to the whole Shadow Shoal adventure 'packet' in _Dungeon_ and _Dragon_ a while back when the ELH came out?

For character creation: do we want to have known each other before this adventure or not? Will we all have gone through the same ordeal or what-have-you to reach epic level, or not?


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2003)

Levels 30-34 would be fine with me.  I would definitely like a story/combat mix similar to what ant suggested.  I would prefer to be a good group (or at least a 'not evil' group).

(currently considering a master smith/wizard tyoe o' character, but will wait until the details are fleshed out).

Keia


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 15, 2003)

I agree with Keia and Ant. 

Well, maybe not on the "good" part, but I will settle for not evil .


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 15, 2003)

Level 30-34 seems okay to me. Though I'd prefer on the higher side of the range, probably 33 or 34 personally. (Especially with the rather high savage species ECLs).


----------



## Arknath (Mar 15, 2003)

30-34 seems fine with me...I do like a mixture of combat and story, but love character development and dialogue as well.

If I'm a main character, I was thinking of doing a rogue/thief-acrobat type character...if I'm a cohort, i'll be open to the leader's suggestions


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

[b]Kalanyr[/b] said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I have an idea but I need to check a couple of things with you.
> 
> What ECL is the Paragon Template (assuming you even allow it) or Divine Rank 0 if you allow it ? I assume DR >0 is probably not gonna be allowed due to Alter Reality and similar powers. *





I'm caught away from my books at the moment, but IIRC, the Paragon Template's ECL is exceptionally high.  I'll provide a solid value for it later on today.

I'd prefer not to have divine characters, primarily because some of the plot concepts I've been assembling would require some real tweaking to take demigods into the picture.  The obvious exception would be if _everyone_ wants to play a DR 0 character.  




			
				[b]electric-ant[/b] said:
			
		

> *For level, I don't have a huge preference, but since the game I'm running is 26th, I'd like something in the range of 30-34. *




This seems to be pretty near consensus already, so... pending agreement from Rino and Calim, we'll set character beginning xp at 500,000.  Any objections?




			
				[b]electric-ant[/b] said:
			
		

> *For style...hmm.....I'd like something along the lines of a novel like the Raymond Feist's later novels, if you've ever read them. Gobs upon gobs of character dialogue, but an equal amount of action and hack-and-slash. A general atmosphere like in the Hall of Worlds (from Raymond Feist; it might be the Hall of Doors, I can't remember) would be fun - dozens of very powerful individuals, who all know each other and are all working at cross-purposes - sort of an elite club. I'm also leaning towards an extraplanar campaign, though if not that would be fine as well.*




I regret to confess that I'm not familiar with the work of Raymond Feist... although after reading this, I soon will be.  

I like the idea of the elite club of powerful individuals.  The rest of you, give me some feedback on this concept.  I think this whole idea would be fun to do; what do the rest of you think?



			
				[b]electric-ant[/b] said:
			
		

> *By 'process,' do you mean something similar to the whole Shadow Shoal adventure 'packet' in Dungeon and Dragon a while back when the ELH came out?*




That's one example.  In my DM's campaign, we recently made the transition to Epic level.  He had a set up where each PC (unbeknownst to any of us!) was a decendent of some kind of "Primal Bloodline", able to trace their direct lineage back to one of seven beings who predated the creation of the universe (which, by the way, finally explained a lot of weird events that we had _never_ been able to figure out...  ).  Each character had to undergo some kind of "transformation" based on which of the Primal Bloodlines they were decended from.  For example, our dwarven priest was entombed alive in a sacred place where the power of Primal Earth was highly potent, and emerged several days later as 21st level.  His skin had taken on an earthen appearance, his eyes looked like jewels, and all of his magical equipment had been merged into his body, becoming spell-like and supernatural abilities... it was extremely cool. 

Discuss amongst yourself some concepts and mechanics for 'ascending' to Epic level that everyone would enjoy.  I'll throw my two cents in where appropriate.  




			
				[b]electric-ant[/b] said:
			
		

> *For character creation: do we want to have known each other before this adventure or not? Will we all have gone through the same ordeal or what-have-you to reach epic level, or not?*




These questions are entirely up to you all.  I'd particularly like to see you guys come up with one idea that you all like, but if you want to work out different methods for your character's 'ascension', then that's fine.

On a side note, it's nice to see an interest in a good / non-evil group of pc's... that will definately make getting things running smoothly much easier.  

Ok, let me know if anyone has any more questions.  Rino and Calim, please pitch your two cent's worth in regarding starting level and style, and everyone please let me know what post frequency we'd like to agree on for a minimum.  

Thanks, all of you - more later!


----------



## Arknath (Mar 15, 2003)

Idea for transformation...I could have been trapped in an extremely hard to navigate planar prison (I'm an acrobat, but I still steal!  ) maybe on Carcenia (sp?), and escaped...something which none (or very few) have accomplished.  That would grant me access to the Epic Infiltrator or the Perfect Wight prestige classes...

XP sounds fine and I DEFINITELY like the "elite club" idea.


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2003)

The level, the club and the transformation Idea sound wonderful now i need to flesh out what i am gonna be.  I dont remember reading but is it point buy or rolling for stats.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

[b]Calim[/b] said:
			
		

> The level, the club and the transformation Idea sound wonderful now i need to flesh out what i am gonna be. I dont remember reading but is it point buy or rolling for stats





*grins*

I think I'm going to use point buy: 30.

And for being the first one to ask, you get an extra point.




			
				[b]Arknath[/b] said:
			
		

> Idea for transformation...I could have been trapped in an extremely hard to navigate planar prison (I'm an acrobat, but I still steal!  ) maybe on Carcenia (sp?) *{Ed. -I think it's Carceri.   }* and escaped...something which none (or very few) have accomplished.




This would be cool; although you would need to provide some fashion in which the process altered your character...  the idea is that 'ordinary' mortals are limited to non-epic levels of power, and that something on a fundamental physical level has to be altered to make one capable of Epic advancement.  

I like the idea, though; this would be a great example of an Epic transformation.


Ok, assuming Rino chimes in and agrees, it looks like we'll be going with 500,000 xp starting level, and that the characters will be somehow involved in an elite federation of powerful figures.  

Try and provide feedback on one another's character concepts, as well as ideas as to what relationships and shared history exist between yourselves.  I'll be back on here in 8 hours or so with the answer to your Paragon Template ECL question, Kalanyr.  

I like the directions this is going, folks - thanks again for being involved!  I think we're going to have a great game here.


----------



## Keia (Mar 15, 2003)

An Epic League of Extraordinary Gentlemen sounds very cool.

Keia


----------



## Arknath (Mar 15, 2003)

Dark: When am I gonna find out whether I'm a main character or an alternate/cohort? 

Well...as far as my physical transformation goes...maybe a divine being (god of thieves?) notices that a big mess has been made over some mortal rogue escaping a prison on Carceri (thanks for the spell-correction).  Maybe he takes a liking to this character of mine and decides that he will grant me extreme (read: epic) power if I spread his ways and portfolio.  How does that sound?  Anyone else got better ideas?


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 15, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Dark: When am I gonna find out whether I'm a main character or an alternate/cohort? *




You're officially in as a main character.  Which fills my main char slots; I'll continue shopping for interested cohorts and alternates.



And I like what you've got there.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 15, 2003)

*The Thunder's Edge Inn*

The Thunder's Edge Inn is a small (if slightly dull) establishment in the midst of an upscale district in a seaport metropolis. The barkeep, Vathe, serves perfectly adequate meals, brews unextraordinary ale, and provides clean rooms for those wishing to stay the night. It is usually frequented by well-to-do travelers and bored nobles looking for excitement, though they rarely find any.

Some know better, of course.

Behind the bar is a door, and through the door is a large storage room filled with kegs of ale and casks of wine. A certain path through the twisted maze of barrels seems to stretch endlessly. Soon, it begins to appear that if the outside dimensions of the inn were any measure, the path would have crossed the outside street and be well on its way into the harbor. After a while, voices and sounds can be heard that couldn't possibly have traveled the distance from the main room of the inn. The pathway darkens, and then a small light is seen. Approaching the light, travelers come to a door.

Upon opening the door, travelers are greeted by the door guards, a pair of massive grey renders, who peaceably tie warriors' weapons and bind magic-users' fingers.

Inside the door is a cavernous and smoky taproom, filled with circular tables about which all manner of creatures talk, plan, bicker, and create a general hubbub that is never silenced. Barely visible in the dimness is a bar, tended by a half-ogre who speaks in a cultured accent. Around the room, dozens of staircases wind up through the wooden ceiling to private rooms, while an equally infinite number of doors lead to vast extensions of the inn, more private rooms, and places unknown.

The bar serves every drink imaginable - as a fading sign nearby proclaims, "Name it and we'll brew it." Ugly stains, splotchmarks, and acid-pocks on the bar bear silent testimony to the claim. The half-ogre bartender, Jerul, is as knowledgeable about rumors as he is about drinks, and clipped to the bar is a list of employers seeking mercenaries for one sundry job or another, ranging from calls for crusaders to extraplanar journeys to assassination contracts.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Make of that what you will, I just had a bit of free time.

And I still am not sure what character I'll make.


----------



## Calim (Mar 15, 2003)

So how about this...

A cleric following his God(dess), for a life of righteous following and religious prosperity.  Then one day he was taken off the planet for study and life on the other plain.  During this period of time you are studying to be more for your god and the time spent on this plane is changing you you start to take on some of the racial characteristics and once your study is done the god tells you to continue to spread his/her word.

The changes are quite apparent that you have changed into almost a celestial but not quite.


let me know what you think.  

Cause I was thinking a cleric of some sort


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm probably going all Wiz.

As for the transformation:

- Spell

Some 9th level spell that allows one to merge with the weave (not taking control like Karsus tried, but just able to experience it). This might give a deeper insight into the workings of magic, and might change the mind of the individual.

- Ritual (Material component: Slaad or Demon) (forced)

I this case I think I'd be fighting against either Slaads or Demons. A ritual that needed multiple demons or slaadi could transport some of their power to me (ala Blade).


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Mar 16, 2003)

**cough**

I am willing to be a cohort....


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 16, 2003)

I've been thinking, and right now I'm wavering between an arcane spellcaster of some sort and an unorthodox half-drow monk.

If I chose monk, will you allow the unarmed feats from Oriental Adventures, and the henshin mystic prestige class?

For transformation, I'm not entirely sure, but:

My character will have undertaken a great quest to seek out the resting place of an ancient, dead god. There he spent weeks in meditation and study, learning to absorb the divine energy that was freed upon the god's death.


----------



## Rino (Mar 16, 2003)

sorry, i wasn't able to post untill now, cause i was a bit busy yesterday. PnP DnD and i had to prepare a lot 

i'm think about playing an archer, cleric/fighter/order of the bow

_question: if i go for an half-celestial and the ohter half is an elf, do i have to add 2 ability modifiers or does he become an half elf and has only the racial from the half celestial??_i hope the last otherwise i have to rebuild my char


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2003)

My idea for an Epic transformation goes as follows.

Darius had spent many long years perfecting his trade as a craftsman, a master craftsman, then a guildmaster craftsman.  People would be on waiting lists for years in order to have their item crafted by the famed Darius.   But Darius himself felt that there was something missing, his craft lacked true inspiration and that 'something extra'.  He had yet to craft that one item that would be his signature item.  

Years passed and Darius thought that his time would never come.  Fantastic arms and arms, wondrous creations of cloth and jewels just didn't have to same feel for him anymore.  Darius had gotten old and crotchety, almost broken by the thought that he would never craft his masterpiece.  However, that all changed when a young woman came into his guild and convinced his many followers and co-workers (many whose only purpose was to prevent such a thing from happening) that she needed to speak to him on a special project that couldn't wait for any list.

The young woman was an exquisite beauty, unequalled in all the years of Darius' life.  Being an accomplished wizard and craftsman, Darius was aware and well prepared for any trickery, coersions, etc. (having developed a permanent _True Sight_ as well as other magics years before).  But this woman was genuine and her heart-felt plea touched Darius as no other had before in his lifetime.

The young woman could afford nothing but needed a fantastic suit of armor, crafted from near extinct creatures and long-forgotten materials.  The forge had to be the most ancient of forges and the timing of the craft had to be precise.  Darius was instructed that he must craft this mail alone and with no contact with the outside world for the entire time it took to craft.

Darius accepted the challenge, and gathered all of his items and equipment and set off on the quest to craft this mail.  Years passed finding the long-lost components, materials, creatures . . . years passed searching for and finding the most ancient of forges deep within the earth . . . many more years passed in the crafting of the protective mail - all spent in solitude and silence.

Finally, the mail was complete.  As he held the light material of the armor with arms outstretched before him, the young woman materialized within the armor, filling it out in ways only she could.  With sincere thanks, a warm embrace and a simple kiss, the woman and the armor were gone.

Only some time later did Darius realize that he was younger, stronger and more capable than he ever imagined.  Although expecting nothing, his payment had been received.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 16, 2003)

So, it's level 32, 500,000 XP, but what's the suggest wealth?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Mar 16, 2003)

*I am willing to be a cohort...*

I don't know if you are still looking for a Cohort or not, but, I have several ideas depending on if you are/who is what/ect...

Djordje


----------



## Calim (Mar 17, 2003)

so were are we at here

I was thinking of playing a Yuan-ti from Savage species taking ecl of 11 losing one ability

being 21 levels of cleric

stats modified
12
14
13
26 headband
48 periapt +12 inher+5
14
spellpower +2 per hierophant

spell dcs 
0 - 31
1 - 32
2 - 33
3 - 34
4 - 35
5 - 36
6 - 37
7 - 38
8 - 39 
9 - 40
 barring my 4 other epic feats i need to choose this may go up accordingly


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 17, 2003)

Ooh, yuan-ti cultist!

You're technically required to take all 12 ECL of the yuan-ti monster class, but Dark may rule otherwise.

You could probably work a 5 cleric/10 yuan-ti cultist/5 heirophant, and that would give you max casting ability as a cleric plus all those nice special abilities, and you could take Epic Spellcasting as a progression feat if you want that as well.

I think I've pretty much decided on monk, by the way, for anyone who's waiting for people to decide so they can balance the party's weak areas. My character will be up tomorrow, barring unforeseen circumstances.


----------



## Calim (Mar 17, 2003)

hierophant dont give you spell casting ability tho


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 17, 2003)

*nameless*


Male Human

Wizard 29

Abilities:

Str 8
Dex 16
Con 8 +50 (enhancement)
Int 18 +7 (lvl) +3 (age) +50 (enhancement)
Wis 10 +3 (age)
Cha 10 +3 (age)

Stats:
HP: 29d4+696; 768


Feats:

01 Spellcasting Prodigy
01 Still Spell
03 Silent Spell
05 Extend Spell
06 Spell Focus (Necromancy)
09 Greater Spell Focus (Necromancy)
10 Persistent Spell
12 Spell Focus (Evocation)
15 Quicken Spell
15 Innate Spell
18 Improved Initiative
20 Eschrew Material Components
21 Epic Spellcasting
23 Improved Spell Capacity
24 Improved Spell Capacity
26 Improved Spell Capacity
27 Improved Spell Capacity
29 Ignore Material Components


Skills:

Alchemy 33
Concentration 33
Knowledge (Arcana) 33
Knowledge (Religion) 33
Knowledge (The Planes) 22
Knowledge (Anatomy) 14
Knowledge (History) 6
Scry 33
Spellcraft 33

Spells:

0/1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11/12/13
4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/01/01/01/01


Spell List:
Level 1:
Magic Missile
Mage Armor
Shield
Charm Person
Spirit Worm
Skittish Nerves
Spiderclimb
Grease

Level 2:
Ghoul Touch
Invisibility
Rope Trick
Knock

Level 3:
Haste
Fly
Vampiric Touch
Blindsight

Level 4:
Improved Invisibility
Enervation
Dimension Door
Scrying

Level 5:
Hold Monster
Magic Jar
Dominate Person
Frequent Jaunt

Level 6:
Greater Dispelling
Disintegrate
Ball Lightning
Contingency

Level 7:
Finger of Death
Delayed Blast Fireball
Teleport Without Error

Level 8:
Horrid Wilting
Polymorph Any Object
Mind Blank
Flensing

Level 9:
Wish
Duplicate
Two Minds
Time Stop
Shapechange
Energy Drain
Meteor Swarm
Stasis Clone

Epic:
Mind AND Body (DC 74)
Defy the Lesser Mages (DC 184)

Equipment:
Headband of Epic Assistance (2.000.000)
Epic Spells (2.322.000/92.880)


----------



## Calim (Mar 17, 2003)

I was thinking a goodly Yuan-ti Pureblood Cleric to a deity of luck and travel likely a merchant god


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm writing my character up there, but damn, those epic spells are expensive...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 17, 2003)

I would like to be an alternate.  Let me know if you need one

GE


----------



## Arknath (Mar 18, 2003)

Question: How does one calculate market price of, say a suit of armor, that has abilities totaling more than +5 but only an enhancement bonus of +5?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow....that took a long time. The formatting may be off, and the background is still coming, but I got the time-consuming part done. No doubt there is a multitude of errors, as well. Let me know.

*Zalen (male outsider [half-drow])*
Monk 25/Henshin Mystic 7
Lawful Neutral

*Strength:* 24 (+7)	[4 points, +2 level increase, +4 inherent,+6 enhancement]
*Dexterity:* 28 (+9)	[4 points, +2 level increase, +4 inherent, +10 enhancement]
*Constitution:* 18 (+4)	[6 points, +4 inherent]
*Intelligence:* 16 (+3)	[4 points, +4 inherent]
*Wisdom:* 38 (+14)		[10 points, +5 level increase, +5 inherent, +12 enhancment]
*Charisma: * 14 (+2)	[2 points, +4 inherent]

*Combat Block:*
Hit Points: 291 (163 rolled, 128 constitution)
Armor Class:            59 (10 base, +9 dexterity, +14 wisdom, +6 monk, +5 natural, +10 armor, +5 deflection)
                                50% displacement
Saving Throws:
	Fortitude: +28 (+18 base, +4 constitution, +6 resistance)
	Reflex: +33 (+18 base, +9 dexterity, +6 resistance)
	Will: +38 (+18 base, +14 wisdom, +6 resistance) [+4 vs. enchantment effects (+2 racial, +2 monk)]
Spell Resistance: 35
Speed: 130 ft.
Base Attack Bonus: +21/+16/+11
Base Melee Attacks: +28/+23/+19
Base Ranged Attacks: +30/+25/+20
Base Unarmed Attacks: +30/+27/+24/+21/+18

*Attacks:*
         Unarmed: +30/+27/+24/+21/+18 (1d20+7/x2)
         Automatic: Circle Kick, Defensive Throw, Knockdown, Deflect Arrows (w/epic feats)


*Special Abilities:*
Darkvision 60'
Immune to _sleep_ and similar magical effects
Flurry of Blows
Stunning Fist (DC 42)
Improved Evasion
Slow Fall (any distance)
Purity of Body (immunity to disease)
Wholeness of Body (cure 50 hp/day, self only)
Leap of the Clouds (no maximum jumping distance)
_Ki_ strike +5 (+3 monk, +2 henshin mystic)
Diamond Body (immunity to poison)
_Abundant Step_ (_dimension door_ 1/day at 13th caster level)
Diamond Soul (SR 35)
Quivering Palm (DC 37)
Timeless Body (immune to natural and magical aging)
Tongue of the Sun and Moon (speak all languages)
Empty Body (_etherealness_ for 25 rounds/day)
Perfect Self (outsider, 20/+1 damage reduction)
_Riddle of Awareness_ (_scrying_ 1/day at 7th caster level, no material or focus components)
Happo Zanshin (cannot be flanked except by a rogue of at least 36th level)
Root the Mountain (cannot be moved when in effect; up to 7 rounds)
_Riddle of Interaction_ (_charm monster_ 3/day, 7th caster level, DC 16; skill bonuses)
_Touch of Fire_ (_heat metal_ 3/day, 7th caster level)
Blindsight 30'
Hitsu-Do (+1d6 bonus unarmed fire damage, 14 rounds)
_Riddle of Fire_ (_fire shield_ 1/day, 7th caster level, +1d6+7 bonus unarmed fire damage)

*Skills:*
Appraise +3 (0 ranks, 3 intelligence), Balance +50 (11 ranks, 9 dexterity, 30 enhancement), Bluff +6 (0 ranks, 2 charisma, 4 mystic), Climb +47 (10 ranks, 7 strength, 30 enhancement), Concentration +4 (0 ranks, 4 constitution), Diplomacy +6 (0 ranks, 2 charisma, 4 mystic), Disguise +2 (0 ranks, 2 charisma), Escape Artist +44 (5 ranks, 9 dexterity, 30 enhancement), Forgery +2 (0 ranks, 2 charisma), Gather Information +6 (0 ranks, 2 charisma, 4 mystic), Heal +24 (10 ranks, 14 wisdom), Hide +65 (26 ranks, 9 dexterity, 30 enhancement), Intimidate +6 (0 ranks, 2 charisma, 4 mystic), Jump +57 (20 ranks, 7 strength, 30 enhancement), Knowledge (arcana) +9 (6 ranks, 3 intelligence), Knowledge (religion) +16 (26 cc ranks, 3 intelligence), Listen +15 (0 ranks, 14 wisdom, 1 racial), Move Silently +65 (26 ranks, 9 dexterity, 30 enhancement), Perform +2 (0 ranks, 2 charisma), Ride +9 (0 ranks, 9 dexterity), Scry +43 (10 ranks, 3 intelligence, 30 enhancement), Search +4 (0 ranks, 3 intelligence, 1 racial) Sense Motive +18 (0 ranks, 14 wisdom, 4 mystic), Spot +15 (0 ranks, 14 wisdom, 1 racial), Swim +12 (5 ranks, 7 strength), Tumble +59 (20 ranks, 9 dexterity, 30 enhancement), Use Rope +9 (0 ranks, 9 dexterity), Wilderness Lore +14 (0 ranks, 14 wisdom).

*Feats:*
Improved Unarmed Strike (_Player's Handbook_) (bonus, monk)
Deflect Arrows (_Player's Handbook_) (bonus, monk)
Improved Trip (_Player's Handbook_) (bonus, monk)
Blind-Fight (_Player's Handbook_) (bonus, henshin mystic)
Dodge (_Player's Handbook_)
Combat Reflexes (_Player's Handbook_)
Defensive Throw (_Oriental Adventures_)
Circle Kick (_Sword and Fist_)
Knockdown (_Sword and Fist_)
Weapon Finesse (unarmed) (_Player's Handbook_)
Freezing the Lifeblood (_Oriental Adventures_)

*Epic Feats:*
Exceptional Deflection
Reflect Arrows
Penetrate Damage Reduction (twice)
Infinite Deflection

*Equipment:*
_Ki_ hand-straps (_Sword and Fist_, +5 stunning attack DC)	   5000gp
Ring of Sequestering							 300000gp
Ring of Spell Turning							 150000gp
Ring of Deflection +5 (no slot)       100000gp
Vest of Finesse (+30 balance, climb, escape artist, hide, jump,		 270000gp
		 move silently, scry, tumble)
Amulet of Natural Armor +5						  50000gp
Belt of Epic Strength +6 and Dexterity +10						1072000gp
Bracers of Epic Armor +10						1000000gp
Robe of Resistance +6							  25000gp
Major Cloak of Displacement						  50000gp
Headband of Epic Wisdom +12						1440000gp
Heward's Handy Haversack						   2000gp
	Iron Bands of Bilarro						  26000gp
	Murlynd's Spoon							   5500gp
        Necklace of Adaptation						  19000gp
	Gate Key							 378000gp
Four tomes +4, one tome +5 (wisdom)					 687500gp
								-----------------
								Total: 5490000gp


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 18, 2003)

Dark Eternal- hows the Paragon ECL coming along ?


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow.  Sorry about the brief absence there, folks - it won't be a regular thing.  Sundays are always busy for me, what with work from 7am till 2pm, and our regular D&D campaign from 5pm till 11pm, and my regular weekly phone call with my long distance significant other from 11pm till about 6am.  But yesterday and today have been EXCEPTIONALLY screwy... I'm still at work now, been here since 11am.  Very tired.  

Anyways, I'll be going home in a couple of hours.  From there, I'll get all my things together, sit down at the computer, and address everything that's come up since last time I was able to do any work on this... 

Be back soon.


----------



## Arknath (Mar 18, 2003)

Ok all, here is my character 

*Simon “The Serpent” Ozrick*
Male Medium-size Humanoid (Human)
Experience: 	500,000/528,000
Class: 	Rog 16/Thief-Acrobat 9/Divine Seeker 2/Perfect Wight 5
Hit Dice: 	16d6 plus 128 + 9d6 plus 72 + 2d6 plus 16 + 5d6 plus 40 (416 hp)
Init: 	+21 (Dex +13, +8 Superior Initiative)
Speed: 	30 ft.
Armor Class: 38 (+13 Dex, +5 armor, +5 natural armor, +5 deflection) 
  Touch AC:   28 (+13 Dex, +5 deflection)
  Defensive AC:	52 (+13 Dex, +5 armor, +5 natural armor, +5 deflection, +5 Expertise, +9 dodge)
  AofO AC:    43 (+13 Dex, +5 armor, +5 natural armor, +5 deflection, +1 dodge, +4 mobility)

Attack (Primary): 	+38/+38/+33/+28 melee (+21 BAB, +13 Dex, +4 enhancement; Breach of Silence, scimitar of speed +4, x2/18-20 crit)
Damage:	1d8+12
Special Attacks: 	Sneak Attack +11d6, Cartwheel Charge, Thwart Glyph
Special Qualities: 	Defensive Fighting Bonus, Defensive Roll, Fast Balance, Fast Climb, Improved Evasion, Improved Invisibility 1/day, Improved Legerdemain 1/day, Improved Trip, Incorporeal 1/day, Kip Up, Move Anywhere, Prone Defense, Sacred Defense +1, Sanctuary 1/day, Shadow Form 1/day, Skill Mastery, Slippery Mind, Slow Fall (40 ft.), Unbounded Leap, Uncanny Dodge (+2 vs. traps), SR 40, Nondetection, 20% miss chance (1/2 concealment), DR 10/+5, ER: Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic: 30

Alignment: Chaotic Good
Saves: 	  Fort +27 [+12 base, +8 Con, +7 resistance];  (vs. outsiders and divine spells +20)
	  Ref +39 [+20 base, +12 Dex, +7 resistance]; (vs. outsiders and divine spells +34)
	  Will +20 [+12 base, +1 Wis, +7 resistance];   (vs. outsiders and divine spells +14)

Abilities:	Str 22 (+5 inherent, +6 enhancement)
	Dex 35 (Up at 12th, 16th, 20th, 24th, 28th, 32nd, +5 inherent, +8 enhancement)
	Con 27 (Up at 8th, +5 inherent, +8 enhancement) 
	Int 19 (Up at 4th, inherent +5 at 18th)
	Wis 12 
	Cha 11 

Skills: 	Balance# +82, Climb# +36, Disable Device* +32, Escape Artist* +80, Hide* +78, Intuit Direction +9, Jump +66, Knowledge (religion) +15, Listen +20, Move Silently* +78, Open Lock* +38, Pick Pocket* +18, Search +30, Spot +17, Tumble* +78, Use Magic Device +13, Use Rope +24

*Can take 10 on skill check even when distracted or pressured
#Can take 10 on skill check to move unless engaged in melee combat

Feats: 	Improved Initiative, [Weapon Finesse (scimitar)], Dodge, Expertise, Mobility, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack, Combat Reflexes, Superior Initiative, Dexterous Will, Self Concealment, Dexterous Fortitude, [Sneak Attack of Opportunity]

Languages: 	Common, Draconic
Encumbrence:	16 (Light) 
Possessions: 	Belt of Giant Strength +6 (36,000gp), Bracers of Epic Health and Dexterity +8 (1,280,000gp), Necklace of Natural Armor +5 and Epic Resistance +7 (427,500gp), Scimitar of Speed +4 (1,280,000gp), Mantle of Epic Stealth and Spell Resistance (580,000gp), Manual of Bodily Health +5 (137,500gp), Manual of Gainful Exercise +5 (137,500gp), Manual of Quickness of Action (137,500gp), Ring of the Acrobat (90,500gp), Ring of Ironskin and Universal Elemental Resistance, Major (562,000gp), Mithril Chain Mail of Escape +5 (1,440,000gp), Tome of Clear Thought +5 (137,500gp); Total GP value – 5,891,000; 54,000 spare change


Cartwheel Charge: 	Must be 10 ft. away from opponent and in a straight line.  Gain +2 to attack and –2 to AC.  Must succeed at Tumble check (DC 20) – success = sneak attack damage to target.

Thwart Glyph: 	Gains +4 to Search and Disable Device checks to locate, disable, or bypass magic glyphs, runes and symbols (modifiers +34 and +36, respectively).

Defensive Fighting: 	Gains +4 dodge bonus to AC when fighting defensively; gains +8 dodge when full defensive

Defensive Roll:	Can, on a successful Reflex save (DC = damage dealt), reduce a lethal blow to half damage.

Fast Balance: 	Can move normal speed with appropriate Balance check

Fast Climb: 	As a full-round action, can climb surface (with successful Climb check) at full speed

Improved Evasion:	On a successful Reflex save, damage is negated; failure indicates only half damage

Improved Invisibility:	Can cast improved invisibility as a 20th-level caster 1/day

Improved Leger.:	Can perform Disable Device, Open Lock, Pick Pocket, and Search checks at a range of 30’.  Can also make melee sneak attack against creature within 30’.

Improved Trip:	Can perform trip actions without fear of being tripped if attempt fails

Incorporeal:	Can become incorporeal 1/day for a number of rounds equal to 20 + perfect wight level; 50% miss chance vs. all attacks and spells

Kip Up:	Can stand up from a prone position as a free action

Move Anywhere:	Can take 10 on Balance and Climb checks to move at full speed unless in melee combat

Prone Defense:	Opponents do not receive +4 penalty to attack when he is on the ground

Sacred Defense: 	Gains +1 bonus to saves vs. divine spells and the spell-like and supernatural abilities of outsiders

Sanctuary:	Can cast sanctuary 1/day.

Shadow Form:	Become incorporeal, immune to critical hits and fly at 100 feet with good maneuverability.  Can use hit points, at 7 points a use, to gain a +1 on a roll (attack, ability check, or save) or effective level check.

Skill Mastery: 	Can take 10 with the following skills, even if under duress: Disable Device, Escape Artist, Hide, Move Silently, Open Lock, Pick Pocket, and Tumble

Slippery Mind:	After a failed saving throw vs. enchantment, may make another saving throw the next round

Slow Fall:	Can slow a fall from 40 feet in the air as long as he is near a wall or vertical surface and takes damage as if the fall were 40 feet shorter.

Unbounded Leap:	His Jump checks are not limited (vertically or horizontally) in any way.

Uncanny Dodge:	He is never flat-footed, cannot be flanked, gains +2 to Reflex saves made to avoid traps and +2 dodge bonus to AC vs. attacks made by traps

Armor of Escape: 	Suffer no armor check penalties to the following skills: Climbing (BoEM3), Hiding (BoEM3), Moving Silently (BoEM3), Tumbling (BoEM3). Also, there is no maximum Dexterity penalty on the armor (Grace, BoEM2).  Also, gain ability to cast a circle of darkness which lasts for 10 mins per day, gain Blindsight 30’  while darkness lasts. (Darkness, Kingdom of Kalamar)

Ring of the Acrobat: +30 bonus to the following skills: Balance, Escape Artist, Jump, Tumbling.  Also +5 deflection bonus to AC


I have a pretty formatted version if you would like to take a look, Dark...it's in Word 2000.  This assumes that everything is correct (it may or may not be) and it also assumed that we are at max hit dice per level.

Tell me what you all think!


----------



## Rino (Mar 18, 2003)

Rino
Half elf
10cleric/6fighter/8comtemplative/8order of the bow
diety+patron: solenor thelandria
AL: CG
XP: 500000/528000

Abilities:
str: 	22 +6       (6 points + 8 enchantment)
dex: 	30 +10	(8 points + 6 enchantment + 3 increase + 4 inher + 2 ioun)
con: 	24 +7	(4 points + 6 enchantment + 2 increase + 4 inher)
int: 	14 +2   	(2 points + 4 inher)
wis:	30 +10  	(8 points + 8 enchantment + 2 increase + 3 inher + 2 ioun)
cha: 	14 +2 	(2 points +1 increase + 3 inher)

AC: 	45 (10 + 12armor + 10dex + 7natural armor + 6shield
HP: 	10d8 + 8d6 + 6d10+ 6d10 + 224 (75%) = 414
Ini: 	+18 (+10dex + 8 superior initiative)
SR: 	40 (mantle of epic resistance)

Saves:   
Fort: 26(16base + 7con + 2 cha*** +1luck)
Ref:  26(13base + 10dex + 2 cha*** + 1luck)
Will:  34(21base + 10wis + 2 cha*** + 1luck)

BaB:  25/20/15/10/5

Melee base: 32/27/22/17/12
Ranged base: 35/30/25/20/15

Melee:
+2 (+5) holy keen bastard sword  38/33/28/23/18 1d10+14+2d6 13-20/x2
(weapon focus, weaopn specialization,  improved critical, gmw casted on it (+3 for 18hours)

Ranged: 
+7 mighty composite (+6 str) longbow  
(weapon focus, weapon specilization, superior weapon focus*, superior weapon spec*, close combat shot*, zen archery,*  epic weapon focus, epic weapon specilization, improved  crititical, point blank, precise shot, rapid shot, uncanny accuragy)  
normal:  	      58/53/48/43/38 	1d8+22 19-20/x3
normal rapid: 56/56/51/46/41/36	1d8+22 19-20/x3
point:	      59/54/49/44/39		1d8+23 19-20/x3
point rapid:    57/57/52/47/42/37	1d8+23 19-20/x3

armor: 
Armor of the Celestial Betallion  
armor bonus: 12 
max dex:10
type: light
check penatly: 0
arcane spell failure: 10%

shield:
+2 buckler of heavy fortification
armor bonus: +3  (+6 with magic vestment casted on it)
check penalty: -1
arcane failure: 5%

skills:  132 points
balance:	 	30 (10+0+20-1+1)
climb:		30 (10+0+20-1+1)
concentration:  	34(7+26+1)
diplomacy:	11(0+10+1)
escape artist: 	15(10+5-1+1)
heal: 		21(10+8+1+2)
knowledge(religion): 21(10+10+1)
listen:  		22(10+10+1+1)
sense motive:	16(10+5+1)
spot:		32(10+20+1+1)
tumble: 		35(10+5+20-1+1)

special abilties + feats+ racial abitities:
weapon focus** comp long bow
weapon specialization comp long bow
superior weapon focus* comp long bow
superior weapon specialization * comp long bow
close combat shot*
zen archery*
epic weapon focus comp long bow
epic weapon specialization comp long bow
improved critical comp long bow
point blank
precise shot
rapid shot
uncanny accuragy (epic)
quick draw
improved initiative
superior initiative (epic)
spellcasting prodigy
weapon focus bastard sword
weapon specialization bastard sword
improved critical bastard sword
4d6 ranged sneak attack
free attack
divine health (immune to all diseases, including magical)
slippery mind 
divine wholeness (cure 16 hp/ day
divine body (immune to all poisons)
divine soul (SR 17)
turn undead
evasion (from boots of swiftness)
immunity to sleep spel and similar magic effects
low light vision
darkvision (googles of the night)
+1 listen, spot, search
* from order of the bow
** granted power from war domain
 *** granted power fro mystism domain

spells:
6/8/8/8/7/6/6/5/4/3
DC: 22/23/24/25/26/27/28/29/30/31
Acces to domain war and mysticism
Spells:

Lvl 0:
Detect magic x3
Mending x3

Lvl 1:
Bless water 
Deathwatch x2
Detect undead x2
Protection from evil x2
Obscuring mist

Lvl 2:
Consecrate x3
Gentle repose
Lesser restoration x2
Remove paralysis
Shield other

Lvl 3:
Create food an water
Dispel magic x2
Magic vestment x2 (1 casted on the buckler, done every morning)
Speak with dead x2
Water breathing

Lvl 4:
Death ward x3
Greater magic weapon x2 (casted upon bastard sword every morning)
Restoration x2

Lvl 5:
Flame strike x2
Plane shift
True seeing x2

Lvl 6:
Word of recall
Heal x4
Find the path

Lvl 7:
Greater restoration
Holy word x2
Summon moster VII x2

Lvl 8:
Mass heal x2
Holy aura x2

Lvl 9:
True resurection
Summon monster IX x2

Domain: mysticism


Equiptment:
Armor of the celestial battalion
+7 mighty composite (+6str) longbow
boots of swiftness
headband of epic wis +8
+2 buckler of heavy fortification
braces of health +6
manual of quickness in action +4
tome of understanding +4
manual of bodily health +4googles of night
tome of clear thoughts +3
tome of leadership and influence +3
ioun stone +2 wis
ioun stone +2 dex
belt of giant strengt +8
scroll of true resurection !
hewards hand haversack(items with ! are in HHH)
quiver of elhonna (filled with 60 arrows)
+2 holy keen bastard sword
ring of universal elemental resticance, major
mantle of epic restistance
ring of elemantal immunity (fire)
1000 +1 arrows (940!
luck stone
spell compontents with a total value of 10.000 gc !
belt pouch with some money in it
royal outfit!
explorers outfit
MW healers kit!
Mithril holy symbol
3889 gc left !


i check this char twice and from my point of view there are no errors left, if you find any please tell me


----------



## Rino (Mar 18, 2003)

Rino
Half elf
10cleric/6fighter/8comtemplative(DoF)/8order of the bow(S&F)
diety+patron: solenor thelandria (F&P)
AL: CG
XP: 500,000/528,000

Abilities:
str: 	22 +6       (6 points + 8 enchantment)
dex: 	30 +10	(8 points + 6 enchantment + 3 increase + 4 inher + 2 ioun)
con: 	24 +7	(4 points + 6 enchantment + 2 increase + 4 inher)
int: 	14 +2   	(2 points + 4 inher)
wis:	30 +10  	(8 points + 8 enchantment + 2 increase + 3 inher + 2 ioun)
cha: 	14 +2 	(2 points +1 increase + 3 inher)

AC: 	45 (10 + 12armor + 10dex + 7natural armor + 6shield
HP: 	10d8 + 8d6 + 6d10+ 6d10 + 224 (75%) = 414
Ini: 	+18 (+10dex + 8 superior initiative)
SR: 	40 (mantle of epic resistance)

Saves:   
Fort: 26(16base + 7con + 2 cha*** +1luck)
Ref:  26(13base + 10dex + 2 cha*** + 1luck)
Will:  34(21base + 10wis + 2 cha*** + 1luck)

BaB:  25/20/15/10/5

Melee base: 32/27/22/17/12
Ranged base: 35/30/25/20/15

Melee:
+2 (+5) holy keen bastard sword  38/33/28/23/18 1d10+14+2d6 13-20/x2
(weapon focus, weaopn specialization,  improved critical, gmw casted on it (+3 for 18hours)

Ranged: 
+7 mighty composite (+6 str) longbow  
(weapon focus, weapon specilization, superior weapon focus*, superior weapon spec*, close combat shot*, zen archery,*  epic weapon focus, epic weapon specilization, improved  crititical, point blank, precise shot, rapid shot, uncanny accuragy)  
normal:  	      58/53/48/43/38 	1d8+22 19-20/x3
normal rapid: 56/56/51/46/41/36	1d8+22 19-20/x3
point:	      59/54/49/44/39		1d8+23 19-20/x3
point rapid:    57/57/52/47/42/37	1d8+23 19-20/x3

armor: 
Armor of the Celestial Betallion  
armor bonus: 12 
max dex:10
type: light
check penatly: 0
arcane spell failure: 10%

shield:
+2 buckler of heavy fortification
armor bonus: +3  (+6 with magic vestment casted on it)
check penalty: -1
arcane failure: 5%

skills:  132 points
balance:	 	30 (10+0+20-1+1)
climb:		30 (10+0+20-1+1)
concentration:  	34(7+26+1)
diplomacy:	11(0+10+1)
escape artist: 	15(10+5-1+1)
heal: 		21(10+8+1+2)
knowledge(religion): 21(10+10+1)
listen:  		22(10+10+1+1)
sense motive:	16(10+5+1)
spot:		32(10+20+1+1)
tumble: 		35(10+5+20-1+1)

special abilties + feats+ racial abitities:
weapon focus** comp long bow
weapon specialization comp long bow
superior weapon focus* comp long bow
superior weapon specialization * comp long bow
close combat shot*
zen archery*
epic weapon focus comp long bow
epic weapon specialization comp long bow
improved critical comp long bow
point blank
precise shot
rapid shot
uncanny accuragy (epic)
quick draw
improved initiative
superior initiative (epic)
spellcasting prodigy(FRCS)
weapon focus bastard sword
weapon specialization bastard sword
improved critical bastard sword
4d6 ranged sneak attack
free attack
divine health (immune to all diseases, including magical)
slippery mind 
divine wholeness (cure 16 hp/ day
divine body (immune to all poisons)
divine soul (SR 17)
turn undead
evasion (from boots of swiftness)
immunity to sleep spel and similar magic effects
low light vision
darkvision (googles of the night)
+1 listen, spot, search
* from order of the bow
** granted power from war domain
 *** granted power fro mystism domain

spells:
6/8/8/8/7/6/6/5/4/3
DC: 22/23/24/25/26/27/28/29/30/31
Acces to domain war and mysticism(DoF)
Spells:

Lvl 0:
Detect magic x3
Mending x3

Lvl 1:
Bless water 
Deathwatch x2
Detect undead x2
Protection from evil x2
Obscuring mist

Lvl 2:
Consecrate x3
Gentle repose
Lesser restoration x2
Remove paralysis
Shield other

Lvl 3:
Create food an water
Dispel magic x2
Magic vestment x2 (1 casted on the buckler, done every morning)
Speak with dead x2
Water breathing

Lvl 4:
Death ward x3
Greater magic weapon x2 (casted upon bastard sword every morning)
Restoration x2

Lvl 5:
Flame strike x2
Plane shift
True seeing x2

Lvl 6:
Word of recall
Heal x4
Find the path

Lvl 7:
Greater restoration
Holy word x2
Summon moster VII x2

Lvl 8:
Mass heal x2
Holy aura x2

Lvl 9:
True resurection
Summon monster IX x2

Domain: mysticism


Equiptment:
Armor of the celestial battalion (ELH)
+7 mighty composite (+6str) longbow
boots of swiftness(ELH)
headband of epic wis +8(ELH)
+2 buckler of heavy fortification(DMG)
braces of health +6
manual of quickness in action +4
tome of understanding +4
manual of bodily health +4
googles of night
tome of clear thoughts +3
tome of leadership and influence +3
ioun stone +2 wis
ioun stone +2 dex
belt of epic giant strengt +8(ELH)
scroll of true resurection !
hewards hand haversack(items with ! are in HHH)
quiver of elhonna (filled with 60 arrows)
+2 holy keen bastard sword
ring of universal elemental resticance, major(ELH)
mantle of epic restistance(ELH)
ring of elemantal immunity (fire)(elh)
1000 +1 arrows (940!
luck stone(DMG)
spell compontents with a total value of 10.000 gc !
belt pouch with some money in it
royal outfit!
explorers outfit
MW healers kit!
Mithril holy symbol
3889 gc left !


i check this char twice and from my point of view there are no errors left, if you find any please tell me


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

A couple of more questions for my character that I need to know about before I can finish working on it.

1.  Being a craftsman I plan on making a lot of my own equipment.  That said, I expect that you want me to reflect the items at creation cost and reduce my experience points accordingly?

2.  Inherents and Permanent effects - pay experience for or pay gold for casting of the spell (5gp per xp I believe is how it works out + the base price of the spell).

3.  Anyone aware of any good craftsman/wizard prestige classes?

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 18, 2003)

*UPDATE: Part 1!*

Ok, time to play catch up.  



			
				electric-ant said:
			
		

> *
> Make of that what you will, I just had a bit of free time. *




I like this, especially in concept.

Everyone, do you want your characters to mostly work with each other, or independantly?  If you want the 'elite club' idea to include regular and frequent contact between your characters, something like what electric-ant suggested here would make a good central meeting place / center of operations.  Pitch in with your thoughts on this, and feel free to suggest way to expand or modify.




> _Originally posted by Calim_
> *A cleric following his God(dess), for a life of righteous following and religious prosperity. Then one day he was taken off the planet for study and life on the other plain. During this period of time you are studying to be more for your god and the time spent on this plane is changing you you start to take on some of the racial characteristics and once your study is done the god tells you to continue to spread his/her word.
> 
> ***
> ...




Are you still wanting to apply the former idea?  If so, let me know what kind of changes you think the Transformation would have made to the Yuan-ti.  Either way, I like it - go ahead and put it together, and I'll take a look at it.  




> _Originally posted by electric-ant_
> *If I chose monk, will you allow the unarmed feats from Oriental Adventures, and the henshin mystic prestige class?*




Sorry about the delay in getting back to you on this.  It's quite permissable (which I'm glad you went ahead and assumed as much, in the absence of any input from me on the matter).

*Everyone:*  In order to reduce the amount of time it's going to take me to determine everything your characters have, and can do, *please identify the sources* that you use for anything that isn't the PHB, DMG, or ELH.  It'll save me the time of going through four dozen or more books, trying to figure out where you got what and how it works exactly.
Those of you who already have characters (in whatever stage of completion) posted - if you haven't already made them, I would be most appreciative if you would edit the post to put source references in them.  Just put a little parenthetical note beside each item, like (BoVD) or (SS), and then add a small section at the end of the post that identifies each of the sources you used.  This will speed things up on my end _considerably_.  

Thank you!!!

Moving along...



> _Originally posted by Keia_
> *My idea for an Epic transformation goes as follows.*
> 
> ***
> ...




Ok - I like your Transformation concept there - very original, and mysterious (I love mysterious.  )

As for your questions:
1.  That is correct.  Also, if you would be so kind as to indicate anything your character creates when you post the write up.  Are you wanting to create original items, or just to duplicate items from [insert d20 source here]?  Both are allowed, of course, but in the case of original equipment, I will naturally want to have a look at it and give it a stamp of approval first.  

2.  This depends on how you go about getting it.  If your character actually casts the spell(s) that bestow the effect(s), then pay the xp cost (and any gp cost) associated with casting the spell.  If you want to have someone else cast it, you'll need to pay the gp cost, according to that formula.  #Please indicate, for each permanent / inherent effect your character has, which method they used to get it. 

3.  I'm drawing a blank on that for now, but if I come across anything (which isn't unlikely, considering the amount of homework I've got in front of me right now  ), I'll let you know.




> _Originally posted by 'o skoteinos_
> *So, it's level 32, 500,000 XP, but what's the suggest wealth?*




This is something I should probably have answered a lot earlier.  For simplicity's sake, at this point, I'll simply use the guidelines in the ELH:  6,300,000 gp of starting equipment, with no single item valued at greater than 1,575,000 gp, and no more than 3 items worth more than 630,000.  I apologize to anyone who may have to adjust their character due to this:  I should have answered this question before people put characters together.

Some other details regarding starting wealth: 
Any starting gold that you don't spend on equipment can be spent on land, titles, a stronghold, or various similar amenities.  If you're interested in things along these lines, let me know and we can iron out specific details.  

Anyone whose character performs spell (or epic spell) research, item creation, or the like, will need to spend part of their starting gold on the necessary tools (laboratories, workshops, etc.), so let me know if you want my help in working out the specific details.




> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> *Dark Eternal- hows the Paragon ECL coming along ?*




Sorry I took so long on this - it turned out to be a lot harder to find an answer than I expected.  If you're still interested in the Paragon template, it appears it would have a level adjustment of +16.  It's ECL would vary, depending on the creature you applied the template to, but a Paragon Human 1st lvl. fighter would be a 16th level character, with an ECL of 28.  If you want to create such a character, let me know - I might have a special offer for you.



djrdjmsqrd, none of the characters as of this point have selected Leadership feats, so I don't know if there will be any cohort spots available or not.  If you'd like, I can put you down as an alternate.
If you want me to do this, just leave some way to contact you (an email address would be best) in the event that you're needed.

GoldenEagle, I'll put you down as an alternate.  If you'll provide contact information, I'll let you know when we need you.

Both of you might want to have a character created and approved, so that I can integrate you into the game more smoothly when you're called on.


Ok, I'm going to take a break for now... I'll take a look at the characters that are up, and be back on here later today.  Anyone who still has questions, let me know.  Also: I would appreciate it if everyone were to provide an email addy that they check regularly, so that I can contact people individually should I need to.  Anyone who needs to get ahold of me can write me at:

*taron_skyreaver@yahoo.com* 

Oh - one last thing:

I would appreciate it if the players would look over one another's characters, evaluate them as best you can, and give each other feedback on what you think.  Among other reasons, your characters should be quite familiar with one another; this'll be easier to pull off if everyone goes into the game with a good idea what everyone can do.  Also, exchanging ideas and opinions about your characters will help start to create a group dynamic.  Finally, if someone suggests alterations or adjustments at this stage, they can be changed; once the game starts, it'll be too late.

I'm shooting for either this friday or saturday to get the prelude going, so keep up the good work, everyone!  I really appreciate everything we've got here so far!!! 

-DE


----------



## Arknath (Mar 18, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *Question: How does one calculate market price of, say a suit of armor, that has abilities totaling more than +5 but only an enhancement bonus of +5? *




Not to be a pest, but does anyone have a definitive answer on this? It will determine much about my equipment revision and future purchases... thanks in advance!


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Dark Eternanal but 
I'm not sure I understand you about the Paragon wouldn't a Paragon Human Fighter 1 be 

1 (HD) + 16 (LA) = ECL 17 ? 

So which of the following would be ECL 32:

Paragon Ghaele Eladrin 
Paragon Elf Fighter 2/Wizard 3/Mage of the Arcane Order 4/Bladesinger 6 (The T&B Web Enhancement Bladesinger) 
Paragon Elf Fighter 2/Wizard 2.

In all probabilitiy I'm interested in playing a paragon.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 18, 2003)

Dark Eternal, you might want to take a look at this

I'll check the characters tomorrow...


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

I think I found an Epic Craftsman class on the WotC web site called the Master Arcane Artisan.  I'm not certain I'll use it I just want to get it approved while I'm thinking about it.  Here is the reference.  

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20030314a


Keia

[Edit]  My only suggestion for the class would be for the Skill focus Requirement to be Spellcraft rather than Knowledge Arcana.  This will match it up with the Arcane Lord and the Loremaster.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 19, 2003)

Avarador the Recreated

Paragon Ghaele Eladrin 
*Medium Size Outsider* (Chaos,Good)
*HD*: 10d8 (80 hp) + 140 + 120 ( 340 hp)
*Initiative*: +11 (Dex)
*Speed*: 150 ft, Fly 450 ft (Perfect) 
*AC*: 59   (+14 Natural + 11 Dex + 12 Insight + 12 Luck)
*Attacks*:  Melee AB +52/+47 (BAB 10 + 17 (Strength) + 25 (luck); Ranged Attack Bonus +46/+41 (BAB 10 + 11 (Dexterity) + 25 (luck); 2 light rays +46 ranged touch  
*Damage*: Unarmed Strike (subdual): 1d3 + 17 (Strength) + 20 (luck) + 2d6+ 13 [Insight] (Positive energy vs evil), Light Rays 2d12 + 13 (Insight) 
*Face/Reach*: 5 ft x 5 ft/5 ft 
*Special Attacks*: Spell-like Abilities, Spells , Gaze , Positive Energy 
*Special Qualities*: Alternate Form, Celestial Qualities (Protective Aura [20' Radius, Double Strength Magic Circle Against Evil,Minor Globe of Invulnerability, 25th caster level] , Tongues (As a 29th level sorceror), +4 Racial Bonus on Poison Save], Damage Reduction 25/+3 (20/+6), Darkvision 60 ft, Elemental Resistance (20 [Cold and Acid] , 10 [Fire and Sonic]), Fast Healing 20, Immunity (Electricity and Petrification), Low-light Vision, SR 38  
*Saves*: Fort +31 (+7+10 [Insight] + 14 [Con]), Ref +28 (+7 + 10 [Insight] +11 [Dex]),  Will +33  (+7 + 10 [Insight] + 16 [Wisdom])
*Abilities*: 
Str 10 +14 (Ghaele)+15 (Paragon)+5 (Inherent)= 44 (+17)
Dex 10 +2(Ghaele)+15 (Paragon)+5 (Inherent)=  32 (+11)
Con 14 +4 (Ghaele)+15 (Paragon)+5 (Inherent)=  38  (+14)
Int 15  +6 (Ghaele)+15 (Paragon)+5 (Inherent) =   41 (+15)
Wis 14 +6(Ghaele)+15 (Paragon)+5 (Inherent)+2 (level)=42 (+16)
Cha 14  +6(Ghaele)+15(Paragon)+5 (Inherent)=40 (+15)
*Skills**: (12x21 [252][Ghaele 1-9HD] + 1x23 [23][Ghaele 10 HD])(275 Skill Points) (132 Skill Points Remaining)

Animal Empathy 13+15 (Cha)+10 (Competence) = +38 
Bluff (cc) 6.5+15 (Cha)+10 (Competence) = +31.5
Craft (Armorsmith) 13+15 (Int) + 10 (Competence) = +38
Craft (Weaponsmith) 13+15 (Int) + 10 (Competence) = +38
Craft (Woodcarving) 13+15 (Int) + 10 (Competence) = +38
Concentration 13+14 (Con)+ 10 (Competence) = +37
Diplomacy (cc) 6.5+15 (Cha)+10 (Competence) = +31.5
Disguise (cc) 6.5+15 (Cha) + 10 (Competence) = 31.5
Escape Artist 13+11 (Dex) + 10 (Competence) = +34
Gather Information (cc) 1+15 (Cha)+10 (Competence) = +26 
Heal (cc) 6.5+16 (Wis)+10 (Competence) = 32.5
Hide 13+11 (Dex) + 10 (Competence) = +34              
Innuendo (cc) 1 + 16 (Wisdom) + 10 (Competence) = +27
Intimidate (cc) 6.5+15 (Cha)+10 (Competence) = +31.5
Intuit Direction (cc)  1 + 16 (Wisdom) + 10 (Competence) = +27
Knowledge (Religion) 13+15 (Int) + 10 (Competence) = +38
Knowledge (Arcana) 13+15 (Int) + 10 (Competence) = +38
Knowledge (The Planes) 13+15 (Int) + 10 (Competence) = +38
Listen 13+16 (Wis) + 10 (Competence) = +39 
Move Silently 13+11 (Dex) + 10 (Competence) = +34
Perform (Sing) (cc) 1.5+15 (Cha)+10 (Competence) = +26.5
Profession (Herbalist) 1+16 (Wis) + 10 (Competence) = +27
Sense Motive 13+16 (Wis) + 10 (Competence) = +39 
Spellcraft (cc) 1+15 (Int) + 10 (Competence) = +26 
Spot 13+16 (Wis) + 10 (Competence) = +39 
Survival/Wilderness Lore (cc) 6.5+16 (Wis)+10 (Competence) = +32.5 
Tumble (cc) 1+11 (Dex) + 10 (Competence) = +22

*+10 Competence Bonus on all Skill Checks (Factored into all listed skills)
*Feats*: 
1: Quick Change (Savage Species)#
3: Eschew Materials 
6: Jack of All Trades (S&S)
9 :Sacred Spell (DotF)
2 Epic (Paragon): Additional Magic Item Slot (?), Energy Resistance (Sonic)# 

#[Accounted in stats]
*Alignment*: Chaotic Good

*Celestial Qualities*:


> *Protective Aura (Su)*: As a free action, ghaeles can surround
> themselves with a nimbus of light having a radius of 20 feet.
> This acts as a double-strength magic circle against evil and as a
> minor globe of invulnerability, both as cast by a sorcerer of 25th
> ...



*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp)*- At will: _aid, alter self, charm monster, color spray, comprehend languages, continual flame, cure light wounds, dancing lights, detect evil, detect thoughts, dispel magic, hold monster, improved invisibility _(self only), _major image, see invisibility, and teleport without error_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only); 1/day-_chain lightning, prismatic spray, and wall of force_. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 27th-level (12th+15 Paragon) sorcerer (save DC 38 [25 + 13 Paragon] spell level) 
3/day-_greater dispelling,haste_. These abilities are as the spells cast by a 15th-level sorcerer.

*Spells*: Ghaeles in humanoid form can cast divine spells from the cleric list and the Air, Animal, Chaos, Good, and Plant domains as 14th-level clerics (save DC 39 [26 + 13 Spell level] + spell level).

Spells Per Day 0-6 1- 9 2 9 3-8 4-8 5-6 6-6 7-5 
Spells Prepared
Level 0

Level 1

Level 2

Level 3

Level 4

Level 5

Level 6
Heal

Level 7

*Gaze (Su)*: In humanoid form-slay evil creatures of 18 (5HD + 13 Paragon) or fewer HD, range 60 feet, Will negates DC 30. Even if the save succeeds, the creature is affected as though by a fear spell for 2d10 rounds. Nonevil creatures, and evil creatures with more than 18 HD, must succeed at a Will save (DC 30) or suffer the fear effect.

*Positive Energy (Ex)*: The ghaele’s incandescent weapon deals an additional 2d6+13 (insight) points of positive energy damage to evil creatures.

*Light Ray (Ex)*: A ghaele in globe form can project light rays with a range of 300 feet. Damage 2d12+13 (insight)

*Alternate Form (Su)*: A ghaele can shift between its humanoid and globe forms as a move-equivalent action. In humanoid form, it cannot fly or use its light rays, but it can use its gaze attack and spell-like abilities, make physical attacks, and cast spells. In globe form, it can fly, use its light rays, and use spell-like abilities, but it cannot cast spells or use its gaze attack.
A ghaele remains in one form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, nor does the ghaele revert to any particular form when killed. A true seeing spell, however, reveals both forms simultaneously.


Equipment 6,300,000 gp 
5x137500 +5 Tomes ( 687500gp ) (Intelligence at 16th level)
Tatto of Enhancement (512 000 gp) (+6 Enhancement Bonus to Strength,Dexterity,Intelligence,Wisdom and Charisma)
Tear of Arvandor (+1 Evil OutsiderBane,Lawful OutsiderBane,Chaotic,Holy,Keen Longsword) (200 000 gp)


Edit- Well, thats the crunchy bit mainly done (need to buy some items and enhance some of the items already possesed a bit more), now for history.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 20, 2003)

I think I messed up the Ghaele would be ECL 20 + 16 = 36 wouldn't it ?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Mar 20, 2003)

*Ok, yes please.*

Email; djrdjmsqrd@yahoo.com (use a good subject please)

AOLIM: djrdjmsqrd

I am more then willing to play back-up.  I will work on a concept/character.

I will most likely lurk during the game as well.

Djordje


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not to be a pest, but does anyone have a definitive answer on this? It will determine much about my equipment revision and future purchases... thanks in advance!  *




Sorry I missed this last time through... if the armor does not possess any Epic abilities (ie, +5 max enhancment bonus, +5 max special abilities), then it is priced according to the DMG.  If it exceeds these limits in any way, it has to be priced according to the Epic Handbook (which is a simple x10 modifier, I believe.)

Hope that helps.  Email me with particulars if it doesn't, and we'll work it out.



> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> *Thanks Dark Eternanal but
> I'm not sure I understand you about the Paragon wouldn't a Paragon Human Fighter 1 be
> 
> ...





Ok, of the ones you listed, the fighter/Wizard/Mage/Bladesinger would be the closest to 32 level.  To clarify (in part, at least) the character's level and ECL aren't the same thing.  A character who has an ECL that is different then his Character Level uses the char level for everything *except* determing experience to reach next level, and current xp.  These are calculated using the higher ECL number.  Basically, in my previous example, the Paragon human fighter is a 17th level character (my error, I apologize) but would have the xp of a 28th level character, and would have to earn 28,000 xp to reach 17th level.

Unfortunately, the Ghale Eladrin is too high level to make a Paragon out of.  However, if you'd like to use a different character concept for now, then when the average party level reaches the point where the Eladrin could enter play (I think this would likely be about level 38 - I'd have to spend some time doing some serious crunching with the Savage Species guide to say for sure), then you could introduce him at that point.


To everyone:  I apologize again for the slowdown here.... I'm working 12 hour days so far this week, and it's wiping me out pretty thoroughly.  We're changing out the entire computer system for the 4 radio stations that I work for... it's an absolute Abyssal mess.  I didn't expect to actually be involved in any of this, but... 

At any rate, we'll be done by this weekend.  So please, stick with me everyone, and things *will* pick up here, soon.  

I'd still like to see some character backgrounds, and I'd particularly like you all to discuss the details of your character's shared experiences.  I'll be posting a *LOT* of information here in a few days, as soon as I can sit down at the computer and stay awake long enough to type it in.  This will, I hope, provide a framework for you to develop your characters in - I realize that 32nd level characters shouldn't be created in a vacuum.

I'm gonna go, now - have to be back at work in 5 hours, and haven't slept yet.  Calim, sorry I missed you tonight - I'll make it up to you.  Expect an email from me tomorrow, hopefully in the morning (but I can't promise it'll be that early.  I will try, though).

Everyone else, if you still have questions, post here and I'll do my best to slip in long enough to answer them.  Alternatively, you can always email me.

*Please leave an email address, if you haven't posted one already!  In the event that things stay kind of slow on this thread for the next couple of days, I will want to be able to establish contact with everyone via email when I get my weekend figured out.  Thank you!!!*

And thanks for your patience.  I'll do my best to make it worth the trouble - I promise.


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh - I almost forgot:




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *I think I found an Epic Craftsman class on the WotC web site called the Master Arcane Artisan.  I'm not certain I'll use it I just want to get it approved while I'm thinking about it.  Here is the reference.
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ei/20030314a
> 
> ...




I'll agree with you on your suggestion, and you can consider it approved.  I rather like the angle, actually.  

Catch you all later.    (falling asleep at keyboard is *so* uncool!)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 20, 2003)

If a Paragon Ghaele is ECL 38, I think I'll change concepts and stick to it, since most of the other characters seem on par with/tougher than the Paragon Ghaele already.  

I'll try and come up with something in 24 hours or when I finish the Uni Project I'm working on tonight.

edit- Email address: warhotel@flexi.net.au


----------



## Rino (Mar 20, 2003)

my email: rino_986@hotmail.com


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 20, 2003)

My Email is jpoberg@bellsouth.net

I will start working on something.

GE


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2003)

Dark Eternal,

E-mail me at the address listed on my profile and I'll e-mail you back with my home and work e-mails.

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Arknath (Mar 20, 2003)

Maybe someone can help me out....did he say what we should do about hit points? (max? roll? %?)  Thanks!

Edit: I've edited my character to reflect the finished product.  Please let me know if you notice mistakes.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 20, 2003)

rom_Arendonk@yahoo.com


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey all,

Need yet another ruling from the GM.  I have an idea for an item that is slightly different that an existing epic item and need an okay before I work on it.

*Rod of Excellent Creation:*

As the Rod of Excellent magic, except the rod supplies up to 2,000 xps per day for item creation.  If the crafter has the ability to create items that require more than 2,000 xps per day, the craftsman must provide them.



Keia


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, of course I am not the DM, but I want to do a little calculation:

Say you have a non epic item of 200.000 GP

the total XP cost: 8.000 XP

the total time is: 200 days

so you spend 40 XP/day

This means you can craft *each* non epic item without spending XP (not counting items that require Wish).


Say you have an *epic* item of 1.000.000 GP

the total XP cost is: 40.000 XP

the total time is: 1000 days

so you spend 40 XP/day

This means you can craft *each* epic item without spending XP (not counting items that require Wish).


Say you have an *epic* item of 1.000.000 GP and the Efficient Item Creation Feat.

the total XP cost is: 40.000 XP

the total time is: 100 days

so you spend 400 XP/day

This means you can still craft *each* epic item without spending XP (not counting items that require Wish).

Bonus calculation:

2000 XP/day, means that you can create an item of 25.000 GP in 1 day (2000*25/2 = 25.000) This would mean that even if you took the Efficient Item Creation Feat twice (if the would stack somehow) you still wouldn't have to spend XP.


As written, I think it's not very balanced. Also, as an argument, the Rod of Excellent Magic can be used to create an 'item' (spell) but it is *destroyed* in the process. 

Suggestions:

Limit it to one Item Creation Feat

Let it supply 20 XP/day. That will cut the XP cost in *half* which is still a lot, but better than this.

Let it require some sort of activation.

IMO best solution: make it an artifact.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

I'll go with the Paragon Elf thing, I'll work out a class and some stats and post ASAP.


----------



## Keia (Mar 21, 2003)

'o Skoteinos said:
			
		

> *
> Bonus calculation:
> 
> 2000 XP/day, means that you can create an item of 25.000 GP in 1 day (2000*25/2 = 25.000) This would mean that even if you took the Efficient Item Creation Feat twice (if the would stack somehow) you still wouldn't have to spend XP.
> ...





The rod of Excellent magic also reduces the cost of one spell that requires experience to be cast using 2,000xp less than required.  Of course it takes 26,000xps to make the item alone, so that requires a healthy expenditure.

Using the Efficient ITem Creation feat (which only applies to one creation feat - was bummed to read that ) and the Master Arcane Artisan from the WotC website, I can craft items up to 60,000gps per day.  That's a great benefit until I started building things and watched my level drop to about 30th (based on the experience used).  Not cool.

So I was exploring ideas, to limit that somehow.  I took the Magical Artisan feats for Wondrous, Arms and Armor, and Rings (though I may drop Rings - just not enough benefit for the cost).



			
				'o Skoteinos said:
			
		

> *
> Suggestions:
> 
> Limit it to one Item Creation Feat
> ...




All of those are good ideas, thanks!!  

Perhaps if we limit it to item creations in which the crafter has the item creation feat, the respective magical artisan feat AND the Epic Item creation feat (chewing up a ton of feats).  Plus, have it supply only the 40xps per day or 1000/xps per day AND have a Spellcraft or Craft activation of DC60.

That would allow an Epic Craftsman at 32nd level to craft any normal item in the normal time, but anything that he would want to craft using the maximum efficiency he would have to pay the experience for (paying 1,400xps per day, or 800xps with Artisan).


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 22, 2003)

electric_ant01@yahoo.com


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

> The rod of Excellent magic also reduces the cost of one spell that requires experience to be cast using 2,000xp less than required. Of course it takes 26,000xps to make the item alone, so that requires a healthy expenditure.




Yes, *but* you can not even cast a free Wish. 2000 XP is just very little, especially if you go epic and need to reduce those the Spell DCs, XP becomes a viable option. Since you can use it once/day, you can not use it for all your spells.

If you craft however, you can't do anything else that day, which means that once/day is not a good limit...



> Using the Efficient ITem Creation feat (which only applies to one creation feat - was bummed to read that ) and the Master Arcane Artisan from the WotC website, I can craft items up to 60,000gps per day. That's a great benefit until I started building things and watched my level drop to about 30th (based on the experience used). Not cool.




Ok, for *your* character, it may not be much, but to *most* epic characters it would be a world of difference...



> Perhaps if we limit it to item creations in which the crafter has the item creation feat, the respective magical artisan feat AND the Epic Item creation feat (chewing up a ton of feats).




Well, I don't think that you can put feats in the requirement of an item. It's not a 3rd edition mechanic...



> Plus, have it supply only the 40xps per day or 1000/xps per day AND have a Spellcraft or Craft activation of DC60.




40 XP/day means that, if time is not a factor, you can craft for free. That alone makes it a bad idea.

Further the spellcraft DC 60 is worth . An item of +100 Spellcraft just costs 2.000.000 GP. See where this is going? First make the Rod, then take you time to craft the +100 item, then craft everything for free.

Now, *obviously* there needs to be a very heavy balancing factor. I think Spell Creation is only a secondary function of the rod, and because it is destroyed it is balanced *a bit*.

I think you should post this question over at the Rules Forum, see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Janos!!

Took your advice and posted to the rules forum.  It's very late, but I'm thinking that perhaps I'm attacking this from the wrong angle.  I'll wait to hear back from the wise in the rules forum for others ideas but I think I may have something.

I think that people should consider that this is for a 32nd level spellcaster that specializes in item creation and shaped the character around that concept.  It would be a horrible item for a 12th-20th level character to make everything for free experience, but this is for a 32nd level character whose crafting EPIC items, the experience alone on a single 1,000,000 item is *40,000xps* - something he can't even begin to craft without something like this item to help or refusing to go up levels.

Again, thanks for your input.

Keia


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 22, 2003)

Keia: Two things,

1) I am playing a Wizard with Epic Spells. To research them I had to give up 3 levels (I'm a 29th level Wizard now).

I didn't know of the Rod of Excellence Magic. I think it's a *bad item*, because:

2) XP is a very good balancing factor. It trades levels for items / spells. However, if you replace XP with money, it's not nearly as good for balance:

2000 XP/day means you can have endless Stasis Clones, means you can cast Alamanther's Return 1/day for free.

The worst part of that item is that you can substitue it for the XP cost.

I want to create a DC 150 spell. That costs me 1.350.000 GP and 54.000 XP. So, if I pay 625.000 GP, I can save 54.000 XP. So I pay 11GP/XP, and at Epic levels that is a *great* deal, since , money is not really a problem.

The only balancing factor here is that when you use the Rod to create a spell, it is destroyed. That is the only thing that prevents you from making countless Epic spells.

So, instead of making a bad item better, you take the *worst* part of an item, and you make it *even worse*...

So I hope the people at the rules forum have something to contribute...


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2003)

No one seems to be replying in either location and I don't want to hold up my character creation any longer so I'm going to drop the Rod of Excellent Creation idea.  It will be something that he will be researching and interested in developing in play.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Mar 22, 2003)

*Darius the Crafter** (male human)*
Wizard 15/Archmage 5/ Loremaster 1/Master Arcane Artisan 10/ Arcane Lord 1

*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Experience:* 496,831 xps
*Age:* Looks to be in his mid twenties (Actually 68)
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6'3"
*Weight:* 195 lbs
*Eyes:* amber
*Hair:* Brown, in ponytail
*Skin:* tanned

*Strength:* 20 (+5)	[2 points, +4 Inherent, +6 Enhancement]
*Dexterity:* 25 (+4)	[6 points, +5 inherent, +6 Enhancement]
*Constitution:* 21 (+2)	[2 points, +5 inherent, +6 Enhancement]
*Intelligence:* 37 (+13)	[16 points, +8 level increase, +5 inherent, +6 enhancement] 
*Wisdom:* 15 (+14)		[2 points, +5 inherent]
*Charisma: * 15 (+2)	[2 points, +5 inherent]

*Combat Block: *
*Initiative:* +11 [+7 Dexterity, +4 Improved Initiative]
*Hit Points:* 291 (31d4+1d6+160)
*Armor Class:*            37 (10 base, +10 Armor, +7 dexterity, +5 natural, +5 deflection)
*Armor class Conditional: *50% displacement

*Saving Throws:*
Fortitude: +24 (+11 base, +5 constitution, +8 resistance)
Reflex: +21 (+6 base, +7 dexterity, +8 resistance)
Will: +30 (+20 base, +2 wisdom, +8 resistance)
*Saving Throw Conditionals:* Evasion, Mind Blank, Circle of Protection vs. Evil.
*Spell Resistance:* 40

*Speed:* 60 ft.
*Base Attack Bonus:* +15/+10
*Base Melee Attacks:* +20/+15
*Base Ranged Attacks:* +22/+17

*Attacks:*
Staff of Fiery Power: +25/+20 (d6+10/x2)
Holy Shocking Light Crossbow of Efficiency: +32/+27 [+5 Crossbow, +5 bolts] (1d8 +2d6 holy +1d6 shock +10)


*Special Abilities:*
Permanent Effects: 
True Sight [Cost of 1,500xps using a clerical True sight via Incarnate the psion power (300xps x spell level)]
Darkvision [cost of 1,000xps]

*Skills:*
Alchemy +53 _ [35 Ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Appraise +32_ [14 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Balance +34 _ [0 ranks, 7 dexterity, +20 Competence, +5 Luck, +2 Synergy-Tumble] _
Bluff +12 _ [10 cc ranks, +2 Cha, +5 Luck] _
Climb +30 _ [0 ranks, +5 Str, +20 Competence, +5 Luck] _
Concentration +70 _ [35 ranks, +5 Con, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance] _
Craft: Weapon smith +73 _ [30 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance] _
Craft: Armor smith +73 _ [30 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance] _
Craft: Blacksmith +73 _ [30 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance] _
Craft: Gem-smith +43 _ [0 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance] _
Diplomacy +14_  [10 cc ranks, +2 Cha, +5 Luck, +2 Synergy-Bluff] _
Disguise +9 _ [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +5 Luck, +2 Synergy-Bluff] _
Escape Artist +12 _ [0 ranks, +7 Dex, +5 Luck] _
Forgery +18 _ [0 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Gather Information +11 _ [4 ranks, +2 charisma, +5 Luck] _
Heal +11_ [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +5 Luck] _
Hide +12 _ [0 ranks, 7 Dex, +5 Luck] _
Intimidate +9 _ [0 ranks, +2 Cha, +5 Luck, +2 Synergy-bluff] _
Jump +32 _ [0 ranks, +5 Str, +20 Competence, +5 Luck] _
Knowledge (arcane) +78 _ [35 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance] _
Knowledge (engineering) +22 _ [4 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Knowledge (geography) +22 _ [4 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Knowledge (History) +43 _ [25 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Knowledge (Nobility) +22 _ [4 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Knowledge (Local) +22 _ [4 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Knowledge (Planes) +43 _ [25 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Knowledge (Religion) +43 _ [25 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Listen +14 _ [14 cc ranks, +2 Wisdom, +5 Luck] _
Move Silently +12 _ [0 ranks, +7 Dex, +5 Luck] _ 
Perform +17 _ [10 ranks, +2 Cha, +5 Luck] _ 
Profession (Merchant) +17 _ [10 ranks, +2 Wisdom, +5 Luck] _
Ride +12 _ [0 ranks, +7 Dex, +5 Luck] _
Scry +36 _ [18 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _ 
Search +26 _ [8 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck] _
Sense Motive +7 _ [0 ranks, +2 Wis, +5 Luck] _ 
Spellcraft +80 _ [35 ranks, +13 Int, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance, +2 Synergy-Use Device] _
Spot +37 _ (10 cc ranks, +2 Wis, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance_ 
Swim +10 _ (0 ranks, +5 Str, +Luck] _
Tumble +37 _ (10 cc ranks, +7 Dex, +20 Competence, +5 Luck] _
Use Magic Device +48 _ [14 ranks, +2 Cha, +5 Luck, +25 Circumstance, +2 Synergy-Spellcraft] _
Wilderness Lore +7 _ (0 ranks, +2 Wis, +5 Luck] _

*Feats and Pseudo-Feats:*
Skill Focus: Spellcraft (_Player's Handbook_) (1st lvl, Human)
Spell focus: Evocation  (_Player's Handbook_) (1st lvl Character)
Craft Wondrous Item (_Player's Handbook_) (3rd Lvl Character)
Empower Spell (_Player's Handbook_) (5th lvl Wizard)
Craft Magic Arms and Armor (_Player's Handbook_) (6th lvl Character)
Spell Focus: Enchantment (_Player's Handbook_) (9th lvl Character)
Quicken Spell (_Player's Handbook _) (10th lvl Wizard)
Craft Ring (_Player's Handbook _) (12th lvl Character)
High Arcana: Energy Substitution (_Forgotten Realms_) (1st lvl Archmage)
Magical Artisan: Wondrous Items (_Forgotten Realms _) (15th lvl Character)
High Arcana: Spell Power +1 (_Forgotten Realms_) (2nd lvl Archmage)
High Arcana: Spell Power +2 (_Forgotten Realms_) (3rd lvl Archmage)
High Arcana: Spell Power +3 (_Forgotten Realms_) (4th lvl Archmage)
Magical Artisan: Magic Arms and Armor (_Forgotten Realms _) (18th lvl Character)
High Arcana: Reach (_Forgotten Realms_) (5th lvl Archmage)
Magical Artisan: Rings (_Forgotten Realms _) (1st Lvl Loremaster Secret)

*Epic Feats:*
Efficient Item Creation (_Epic Level Handbook_) (21st lvl Character)
Multi-spell (_Epic Level Handbook_) (15th lvl Wizard)
Multi-spell (_Epic Level Handbook_) (24th lvl Character)
Craft Epic Wondrous Item (_Epic Level Handbook_) (3rd lvl Master Arcane Artisan)
Automatic Quicken – 0-3rd lvl spells (_Epic Level Handbook_) (27th lvl Character)
Craft Epic Arms and Armor (_Epic Level Handbook_) (6th lvl Master Arcane Artisan)
Improved Meta-magic (_Epic Level Handbook_) (30th lvl Character)
Craft Epic Ring (_Epic Level Handbook_) (9th lvl Master Arcane Artisan)
Automatic Quicken – 4-6th  lvl spells (_Epic Level Handbook_) (1st lvl Arcane Lord – Dragon 297)

*Equipment:*
*Tome of Clear Thought +5 * (Already Used) 137,500 gps
*Tome of Leadership +5*  (Already Used) 137,500 gps
*Tome of Understanding +5*  (Already Used) 137,500 gps
*Manual of Bodily Health +5*  (Already Used) 137,500 gps
*Manual of Quickness of Action +5*  (Already Used) 137,500 gps
*Manual of Gainful Exercise +4* (Already Used) 0 gps [Was created free of xp and gp cost from Arcane Artisan, 300,000 available, 110,000gps used]

*Darius's Multi-tasking Helm* (See below)
*Darius's Inspirational Amulet* (See below)
*Vest of Sustaining Lucky Skill* (See below)
Scarab of Protection  38,000 gps 
Brooch of Shielding  1,500 gps 
*Enhanced Armor of the Celestial Battalion* (See below)
Mantle of Epic Spell Resistance  From ELH 290,000 gps 
*Darius's Bracers of Craftsmanship* (See below)
*Darius’s Handy Gloves* (See below)
Staff of Fiery Power  From ELH 500,000 gps 
*Darius’s Crossbow of Efficiency*  (See below)
*Ring of Diverse Wizardry* (See below)
*Ring of Ultimate Wizardry*(See below)
Belt of Giant Strength  36,000 gps 
Boots of Swiftness  Crafted, Used 7,860xps [256000*0.75/25] from XP Pool, From ELH 96,000 [256,000/2*.75]gps 
Rod of Greater Maximization From Tome and Blood 243,000 gps 
Rod of Greater Chaining From Tome and Blood 243,000 gps 
Rod of Greater Silence From Tome and Blood 48,600 gps 
Mirror of Mental Prowess 175,000 gps 
Scrolls of True Resurrection (x3)  26,475 gps 
Scroll of Heal (x3)  4,950 gps 
Wands of CLW (x4) 50 charges each 3,000 gps 
Wand of Keen Edge - 50 charges 11,250 gps 

Business Enterprise: 500,000 gps

*Equipment Explanations:*

*Darius' Multi-tasking Helm* 
*Hat of Displacement – Major  As the Cloak 50,000 
*Helm of Underwater Action  (x2 for 2nd ability) 48,000 
*Helm of Comprehending Languages and Reading Magic (x2 for 2nd ability) 5,200 
*Hat of Disguise  (x2 for 2nd ability) 4,000 
*Headband of Intellect +6 Enhancement bonus of +6 to Intelligence (x2 for 2nd ability) 72,000 
Total Cost (purchased):  179,200 gps

*Darius' Inspirational Amulet* 
*Amulet of Natural Armor +5  50,000 
*Amulet of Health +6 Enhancement bonus of +6 to Constitution (x2 for 2nd ability) 72,000 
*Periapt of Wound closure (x2 for 2nd ability) 30,000 
*Necklace of Adaptation (x2 for 2nd ability) 38,000 
Total Cost (purchased):  190,000 gps

*Vest of Sustaining Lucky Skill*
*Vest of Luck +5  (Bonus Squared x 2500 - to skills only) 62,500 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Concentration  (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Spellcraft  (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Knowledge: Arcana  (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Spot  (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Use Magic Device  (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
*Sustains as Ring of Sustenance As cost for Ring x 2 (2nd ability) 5,000 
**Intelligence: Int 24, Wis 17, Cha 10, NG, Telepathy EGO: 22
****Extraordinary Powers (Heal 1/day, True Seeing at will, Passwall at will)
****Prime (No sleep needed, No breathing needed, Detect magic at will) 90,000 
Total Cost (purchased):  282,500 gps

*Ring of Diverse Wizardry*
*Ring of Wizardry IV100,000 
*Ring of Wizardry III  (x2 Additional Ability) 140,000 
*Ring of Wizardry II  (x2 Additional Ability)	80,000 
*Ring of Wizardry I  (x2 Additional Ability) 40,000 
**Intelligence: NG, Int 17, Wis 11, Cha 16, Telepathy, EGO: 16
**** Extraordinary Power:  Stoneskin 2/day, Telepathy 2/day
****Prime: Detect evil at will, Combat Reflexes feat,  Improved Initiative feat, 78,000 
Total Cost (purchased):  438,000 gps

*Ring of Ultimate Wizardry*
*Ring of Wizardry IX 810,000 
*Ring of Wizardry V  (x2 Additional Ability)	 500,000 
*Ring of Freedom of Movement  (x2 Additional Ability) 80,000 
*Ring of Spell Storing  (x2 for 2nd Ability)180,000 
Total Cost (purchased):  1,570,000 gps 

*Enhanced Armor of the Celestial Battalion* 
*+5 Golden Chainmail, Fly at will as the spell, Magic circle vs. evil at will151,300 gps, computed as 25,000 base plus 126,300 gps in extras (from ELH) 
*+2 Spellcasting (-15 to spellcasting difficulty) (From Book of Eldritch Might II) 
*+5 Heavy Fortification  Additional +7 1,415,000 
Total Cost (purchased):  587,363 gps Crafted, Used 46,320xps [1,566000*0.75/25] from XP Pool and 669xps of own, From ELH [1,566,000/2*.75]gps 

*Darius' Inspirational Amulet*
*Amulet of Natural Armor +5  50,000
*Amulet of Health +6 (x2 Additional Ability) 72,000 
*Periapt of Wound closure (x2 Additional Ability) 30,000 
*Necklace of Adaptation (x2 Additional Ability) 38,000 
Total Cost (purchased):   190,000 gps

*Darius' Handy Gloves*
*Gloves of Rust Resistance  (As Gauntlets of Rust, but without the rusting grasp) 11,500 
*Gloves of Storing  (x2 for 2nd ability, x2 for 2 gloves) 8,800 
*Gloves Arrow Snaring (x2 for 2nd ability) 8,000 
Total Cost (purchased):   28,300 gps

*Darius’s Crossbow of Efficiency*
*Quick-loading [from Arms and Equipment Guide] Bonus +2
*Enhancement Bonus +5, Holy +2, Shocking +1 		
Total Cost (purchased):   200,000 gps

*Darius's Bracers of Craftsmanship*
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Craft: Weapon-smith (Bonus Squared x 20 (1st ability)) 12,500 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Craft: Armor-smith (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Craft: Blacksmith (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
*Skill Bonus - +25 to Craft: Gem-smith (Bonus Squared x 20 x 2 (2nd ability)) 25,000 
Total Cost (purchased):   87,500 gps


----------



## GoldenEagle (Mar 23, 2003)

here is my concept for a Paragon Human Ranger 1 / Paladin 15

Background of Rynin son of Charton, Paladin of Pelor


[Started as a Ranger] Born in the town of Twin Falls to Charton and Lissa of Twin Falls.  Charton was a Tracker by trade, while Lissa kept the house in order.  Both parents were of Pelor.  Rynin grew up tracking and hunting with his father.  At the age of sixteen Charton gave his son permission to accompany a trade caravan to the local city, Towerkeep.  

On his trip to town Rynin met Brother Tanzer  of the Temple of Pelor during the worship services.  Tanzer took an interest in Rynin, seeing  a humble yet devout young man with charisma… the perfect person to attract others to the worship of Pelor.  When Rynin leaves Tanzer asks him to return if hewould ever consider coming back to help turn people to the sun.

The 2 day return trip to Twin Falls promised to be as eventless as the trip in.  Due to the  proximity of Twin Falls fo Towerkeep, there had not been a raid on the trade caravans in over 14 years…this time was different.  The caravan was small, but it was attacked by a group of bandits.  Rynin, after taking taking out four of them helped the caravan back to the Twin Falls.  The town sherrif formed a counter raiding party including both Charton and Rynin.  After tracking the bandits to their lair, the group righted the wrongs done unto their people.

This series of events had a profound attack on Rynin.  Why would anyone attack an almost defenseless caravan? Pelor would have led them on a better path.  Within the week Rynin secures the blessings of his parents to return with the next caravan to Towerkeep to serve in Pelor’s temple as a gaurdian of the defenseless and a prostheltizer of morality.  

Upon entrance into the temple, it was immediately recognized that Rynin had the tools to become a valiant holy warroir of the cause of light and good.  He was first schooled in the fist of Pelor (mace) and while learning the formal history of religion (not just his church) while learning to talk about his beliefs in a way that would shed light for others in "the way".

For 11 seasons Rynin performed well for the Temple.  BrotherTanzer was pleased allowing Rynin a level of Autonomy not common among most templars.  Rynin made the most of his independence traveling around town (returning to the temple at least once per fortnight)and the outlying areas making friends with several people, influential in their own right.  Betron, the woods man (ranger)in the town  of Deepgreen; Adella of the Oak (Druid) from the North Forest; Oren, Cleric of Tyr in Towerkeep; Dagurtan the Wise (wizard), a council member in Towerkeep;  Aric Redface (Fighter / Inn keep) in Tower Keep;  Varta, Captain of the Guard; Helene Guildmistress of the Adventurer’s Guild;  Jansen the Minstrel; Lorelin, daughter of the Lord of Towerkeep (love interest); along with other dignitaries of the Pelorian Temple and other Allied Temples.

One twighlight in the winter solstice Rynin was returning from a trip home to see his family when he heard a whimper from a house.  He had inadvertently come across a necromantic follower of Hextor.  In a protracted fight a child’s life is spared and a follower of Hextor’s loses his life…along with Rynin.  When the guard comes Varta is immediately called and Rynin’s body is taken back to Temple Pelor immediately.  After a day it is decided that the high priest Tanzer will try to resurrect Rynin, a very unusual decision.  It is then that strange things begin to happen – it seems Pelor has taken a special interest in Rynin.  He is to become the epitome of a warrior of Pelor…and someday he will be a divine emissary – The Voice of Pelor.

This resurrection takes a full week, and when it is complete Rynin returns to life and he looks different.  He looked stronger, leaner, and more nimble yet he seemed to have a deeper understanding and respect for those around him.  His personality seemed magnetic, yet he said little.  He seemed to know that his role had changed, he had been touched by Pelor himself and now realized that he had a larger role with more responsibility and, for that, Pelor had prepared him (transformation to Paragon with bonus feats, etc.) mentally, physically, spiritually, emotionally and had left a material gift, "The Skin of Pelor" (Celestial Armor of the Battalion)

After seeing all of his family and friends again (it seems to him as if he has been gone for years although it had only been a week), Rynin decides that he must prepare himself for the highest level of service.  He puts together a long term plan, one that may take years, to prepare himself for his ascension to the title of Divine Emissary.

After researching (By library, Bardic Tale and Divination) for a week, Rynin determines the lessons he must learn and sets out to find a mentor for each discipline.  
He approaches the High Priest and asks for permission to pursue his path and is of course given the blessing of the temple and a  shield to defend himself ("Gentry’s Aegis") while relating the story of the High Priest Gentry who lived 1000 years ago. 

Rynin gathered his belongings, old and new, and set out to meet Aldeenum at the Lycaeum of the Ferric Fist to learn the way peak endurance.  Here Rynin conditioned his body  and then demonstrated his mastery by traveling for a year with various monks through the Mountains of Tanu Mali.  (Manual of Con. / Str / Dex)  Within the mountains many treasures were found, including the "Golembane" (Mace of Ruin).

At this point followers of the Pelorian faith have heard that a future emissary has been reborn and have started to congregate to build a stronghold in Towerkeep.  
Upon hearing this, Rynin returns to Towerkeep  at which time Tanzer turns the local Temple/Stronghold over to him .  "It is time for me to build our following somewhere else.  These people are here to follow you.  You are ready to lead them)  Over the next 6 months, while organizing the followers, several gifts are bestowed upon Rynin for various tasks.  During this time Rynin enlists the aid of his friend, Jansen,  to teach him to be a people’s leader (book for Charisma).  Among them is the the necklace "Pelor’s blessing" (Phylactory of Faithfulness).  After things are set in motion, Rynin set out to deepen his understanding of the world around him.  He sought out the Lost Library of Euchonachs.  There he found many insights including the Book of Yavxist (Book of Intel.). 


In the next leg of his quest Rynin sought out Zyacia (Emissary of Pelor).  They met in the city of Sigil.  After a meal and some ideas, Zycia passed on the location of the "Blessed Cudgel of St. Cadrock the Bold" (Holy mace).

After a fortnight at home to heal Rynin is now in search of a worthy steed…His Epic will continue.


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 23, 2003)

My character's background is coming soon, honest.


----------



## Rino (Mar 23, 2003)

my character's background is comming asap


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Mar 23, 2003)

*A question*

While I sit here and work on some alts...

Do you/would you allow a Psychic Warrior?  I don't recall any of your posts addressing Psi stuff...if not it's ok, have another two ideas/concepts.

Djordje


----------



## Arknath (Mar 23, 2003)

*Dark, O Dark, wherefor art thou, Dark?*

Has anyone seen our DM lately?


----------



## electric-ant (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes, he was posting on the General Discussion board yesterday, one asking for advice on TPKs and another about paragon tarrasques. 

Seriously, look for yourself. 

But anyway....here's my character's background. It took a lot longer than I thought it would, and just assume the strings at the end get tied up somehow to the point where he will be when the adventure begins....it's long enough already. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Zalen was the illegitimate son of a minor priestess of Lolth and a human slave-overseer in the underground city of Sei Vasar. He would have been slain had not the leader of a caravan of derro, passing through the city, offered to take him off her hands - for a small price. It was a common practice for wealthy human merchants, who were themselves unable to have children, to purchase and adopt unwanted infants, casting a blind eye towards a perhaps unsavory source.

As he looked fairly human, except for a gray cast to his skin and slightly upturned ears, Zalen was quickly sold to an eccentric merchant couple in a nearby metropolis. They delighted in him at first, but eventually they became more interested in business than in family. The merchants put him into a nearby monastery, hoping to gain divine good will as their business crumbled around them, but to no avail. The merchants were eventually forced to move out of the city, seeking a humbler (and less expensive) lifestyle.

Zalen initially fit in poorly at the monastery, growing to resent his teachers but respecting their wisdom and experience. However, he was finally able to adapt to the strict and austere lifestyle of the monks, and upon reflection, truly became to believe that discipline was the path to satisfaction and to perfection. After all, he only had to look at his ‘parents’ for proof - their brief irrational indulgence of his adoption had led them to financial ruin.

He trained at the monastery for decades until he was selected, by measure of discipline and ability, to travel outside the monastery for experience. Zalen was sent with a small group of monks to remove a threat to the area - a regular mission given to the monastery, as part of an agreement with the local monarch to allow the monastery to remain standing without paying taxes or tribute of any sort.

Their quest would be to destroy a long-standing problem - a wizard, nearby, had accidentally allowed a gate to the underworld to open in his tower, causing his death and the destruction of much of the tower. The gate remained open, creating a constant flow of demons and posing a considerable threat to the area, through which many caravan routes passed through.

The monks entered the tower and began to work their way towards the pinnacle, where the gate had been opened. Expecting and finding an easy path through the swarms of lesser demons, they were unfortunate to be present for the arrival of a greater demon, a balor, as it came through the gate in a fiery explosion, killing several of the monks. What the explosion left standing, the balor did not. The monks were slain, and the balor, intrigued by the presence and existence of a half-drow, returned to the lower planes with Zalen.

He was tortured in the fiend's demonic prison for an interminable amount of time before Zalen encountered a fellow prisoner, a celestial solar, whose botched attempt at planeshifting had sent him hurtling into the underworld. Overpowered by the overwhelming hordes of evil, the solar, Aevon, was trapped in the same manner Zalen had been, in the same prison, whom the balor lord considered an especially interesting captive.

Before they had time to talk, however, the balor lord began to approach the cells in which they were kept. Understanding that he would soon face his death and Zalen's not too long after, the solar decided to use his most powerful magic, a _wish_ spell in a final act of self-sacrifice. Aevon gave Zalen the means to escape as well as unintentionally bestowing upon Zalen his spark of divinity.

Zalen's hair forever turned a feathery white as a mark of his transformation, and his eyes were changed into a dusky golden-amber, mirroring the celestial's own eyes, as he was propelled away from the fiend's prison and returned to the material plane in the same darkened tower he had originally been taken from.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

Character completed.  I will work on the character background tomorrow.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Mar 24, 2003)

Was needing Dark's help with a character but since I have not heard from him I guess I will have to go a different way.

oh well.


----------



## Calim (Mar 24, 2003)

Book of hallowed Might has a great PRC in it which is a cleric and wizard combination i think i will go with that with one epic feat going to epic spells and the rest to bonus domains


----------



## Arknath (Mar 27, 2003)

What's the word on this game?? Is it still on?


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: A question*

OK - I'm back, and this should be my absolutely last 12-16 hour day at work!

I'm creating a Rouge's Gallery thread _here_ for the game - please copy your characters over to that thread, and I'll give the final ok on each of them in order - everything looks good so far.

I've gotten a whole bunch of notes worked out for getting things off the ground, but I still have a little work to do.  I'll be copying those notes to the IC thread as set up - expect to see this either tomorrow or Friday.  I *PROMISE* it'll be up no later than Friday.


I realize I've been MIA for too long, and I apologize for not at least dropping occasional posts to let you all know how things were going.  I'll be sending a round of emails throughout the day tomorrow to each of you, with updates and information that you'll need for your particular characters.  I like what I'm seeing in the character backgrounds - the main content of the emails I'll be doing tomorrow will be background related.

Thanks for your patience, and I hope that you'll all enjoy the game!


----------



## Calim (Mar 28, 2003)

*Segovax*

As soon as he is done I will post him in the Rogue thread but right now I need Dark to take a look at what he shaping up into and let me know if I need to change something.

Segovax
Male Human
Cleric22 Heirophant 5 Epic Heirophant 5 CR 32
Size: M 
Type HUMANOID;
AGE 73 
HD (32d8)+20; hp 180; 
Init -1 (-1 Dex, +0 Misc); 
Spd Walk 30'; 
AC 9 (flatfooted 9, touch 9),
SA: Spontaneous casting, Turn Undead 8/day, Blast Infidel From Epic Heirophant , Spell Power +10 from Heirophant +5 from Epic Heirophant, Three MetaMagic Feats From Epic Heirophant;
Spell like Abilities Intensified Flame Strike Three times per day 
Vision: Normal 
AL: CG; 
Sv: Fort +25, Ref +17, Will +42; 
Str 9, Dex 9, Con 13, Int 22, Wis 46, Cha 21

Skills and Feats:  
Concentration +24, 
Diplomacy +15, 
Heal +28, 
Knowledge (Arcana) +41, 
Knowledge (Religion) +31, 
Knowledge (Planes) +20
Scry +23, 
Spellcraft +73; 
Empower Spell, 
Great Fortitude, 
Iron Will, 
Lightning Reflexes, 
Maximize Spell, 
Spell Focus Transmutation
Spell Focus Evocation 
Intensify Spell
Improved Spellcasting
Improved Spellcasting
Improved Spell Casting
Permanent Emanation
Spontaneous Domain
Improved Metamagic
Greater Spell Focus Evocation
Spells
_0_- 6
_1_- 10+1
_2_- 10+1
_3_- 9+1
_4_- 9+1
_5_- 9+1
_6_- 8+1
_7_- 7+1
_8_- 7+1
_9_- 7+1
10 - 3
11 - 3
12 - 2 one lost to heirophant ability

DC + Spell Focus +           Spell Focus +    Spell Power
28        30		32	   43/45/47	
29        31		33	   44/46/48
30        32		34	   45/47/49
31        33		35	   46/48/50	
32        34		36	   47/49/51	
33        35                                37               48/50/52 
34        36                                38               49/51/53 
35        37                                39               50/52/54      
36        38                                40               51/53/55  
37        39                                41               52/54/56     

Possessions:    ,
Ring of Universal Elemental Immunity 2,160,000
6 tomes inherent +5 ea 825000
Periapt of Epic Wisdom +12 1,440,000
Rod of Invulnerabilty 600000
Base Item: Cloak
New Item: Cloak of Life(Save Luck Bonus (+5)/Resistance Bonus (+5))
Cost: 90000.00, Weight: 0.0
SPROP: grants a Luck bonus to all saving throws, grants a Resistance bonus to all saving throws
Base Item: Robe
New Item: Robe of Divine Magic (Spellcraft +30, Knowledge (Religion) +30)
Cost: 37800.00, Weight: 1.0
SPROP: grants a Circumstance bonus to selected skill
Ring of Evasion
Staff of greater Quickening
82000still to spend


----------



## Dark Eternal (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Segovax*



			
				Calim said:
			
		

> *As soon as he is done I will post him in the Rogue thread but right now I need Dark to take a look at what he shaping up into and let me know if I need to change something.
> *




Wow - he's very impressive... 

I don't think anything needs to be changed, though - at first look, it all appears legit.  I'd say go ahead with him.


----------



## Calim (Apr 3, 2003)

*Four days with out a post come on man dont let this die*


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

I agree, I'm eager to get started.  

Though my character isn't as impressive as the others, I like the niche he has and the opportunity to play I high level smith who really only adventurer's to gain experience and ideas to build items with is definitely neat.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Apr 8, 2003)

looks like the DM has gone walkabout anyone else think so?


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

That's what I'm starting to think. 

But I hope not.

Keia


----------



## Calim (Apr 11, 2003)

I thought by continuing to post in here it might draw our DM moth back to the flame but it looks like we have been left for dead.  

Anyone have any ideas?

I would be up for managing a game but we would need to lower the levels a bit to like 12 th level so let me know what yall think


----------



## Arknath (Apr 11, 2003)

I am beginning to think with this game and the two other epic games I'm in, I've over drawn myself (epically-speaking).  Plus, with a (hopefully) new DMing opportunity on the horizon, I think I'm going to officially withdraw from this game.

Woulda been cool, guys.


----------

